# Short Question/Short Answer Thread



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2006)

Short Question/Short Answers Thread

If you have a question such as:

*Where can I find - anime - ?*
A) Check Here
B) Check Here
*
What is this -anime- about?*

- Check here.

*What does - mean ?*

*Is it still being subbed or has it been licensed?*


*Don't know the name of an anime title can someone help?"*
-*gives description*

-You're probably mean this anime
*give link to site and/or anime thread*
*
Can someone help reccommend me an anime in this genre?*
-Anime reccommendation 1
-Anime reccommendation 2

etc...
*
Please feel free to post them here. This is meant to cut down on threads asking questions that can be answered in one or two posts.*

*Examples: *

Can someone tell me tell me what fansubs are working on Eureak 7.

Please reccomend me an anime similiar to DBZ/YuYu Hakusho/Kashimashi/FMP, etc...

Does anybody know the name to this anime?


----------



## NiknudStunod (May 22, 2006)

what anime is your avatar from its pretty funny?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2006)

NiknudStunod said:
			
		

> what anime is your avatar from its pretty funny?




It's from the anime Girls Bravo.


----------



## AtomCy (May 22, 2006)

Can you recommend an anime with lots of violence in it , preferably with guns and mafia style ?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 22, 2006)

AtomCy said:
			
		

> Can you recommend an anime with lots of violence in it , preferably with guns and mafia style ?



*Gungrave*; would be a good fit, guns, violence and a mafia/gang reference.  *Speed Grapher*; I think has a mafia/gang reference.


----------



## Skeith2005 (May 22, 2006)

*Evangelion Music Question*

Hey. I wasn;'t actually sure where this thread should go, so sorry to any moderators that have to move it ^^;;. Anyway, I have this song I got from a friend's CD a long time ago. I can't remember what CD it was, some kind of single/karaoke mix. Anyway, I got this song and for the longest time I couldn't find a new for it. I wanted to look up the lyrics for it it. So, if anyone out there could name it for me, I'd be most appreciative. I'm pretty sure I have the Karaoke version here, but the tune sounded really familiar to me, but I can't place it!  Thanks for any help I can get. ^^.

Link to the song

A friend told me it might be from the video games, but I dunno, as I've never played them.


----------



## Skeith2005 (May 22, 2006)

Can someone recommend a good romantic comedy anime? I've seen Love hina and Girls bravo already. Are there any others that are good? ^^. Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2006)

Skeith2005 said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a good romantic comedy anime? I've seen Love hina and Girls bravo already. Are there any others that are good? ^^. Thanks.



**Bold**: Great Mix of comedy and Romance 

*Maburaho*
AH My Goddess
Please Teacher
Magikano
*DearS*
Shuffle (gets kinda dark in the second half)
Kamisama Kazoku
Hanukyo Maid La Verite


----------



## Skeith2005 (May 22, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> **Bold**: Great Mix of comedy and Romance
> 
> *Maburaho*
> AH My Goddess
> ...



Thanks! ^^.


----------



## AsunA (May 26, 2006)

I've got a question about *Prince of Tennis live-action movie*. Does anyone know who's gonna sub it? Or at least release it? ^_^"


----------



## NiknudStunod (May 26, 2006)

I was wondering if we could get a sticky page with a list of the various fan sub home pages?  The creator could keep it updated as replies add more.


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 26, 2006)

NiknudStunod said:
			
		

> I was wondering if we could get a sticky page with a list of the various fan sub home pages?  The creator could keep it updated as replies add more.




There are sites that allready do such things, it would be a pain to keep it updated.
If you want to be updated on the latest releases just look into the latest releases thread, people such as Prince Leon are usually rather fast with their postings.

You can also check this site for the latest releases:
*Daily releases:*
Link removed

*Group Listing*
Link removed


----------



## Saurus (May 26, 2006)

Can anybody recommend an anime as good as FMA (FullMetal Alchemist) .. that type of genre (i dont know what it is...)


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 26, 2006)

I guess you can consider FMA being a genre itself or i guess you would need an Action Drama series.

I would reccomend Eureka Seven.


----------



## Saurus (May 26, 2006)

what Eureka Seven about .... (maybe a link if u dont want to explain?)

by the way  FMA>Naruto


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 26, 2006)

I suck at giving summaries so i copied this from anidb



> Eureka Seven tells the story of a 14 year-old named Renton who lives with his mechanic grandfather, and whose life is thrown somewhat off-kilter when a mech called Nirvash crashes into his house one day and a young girl called Eureka pops up asking for help to repair it. Shortly after, the military mechs get involved.



Might i suggest you to watch this when you have alot of free time on your hands? It tends to grip you tightly and not let you go after you've seen everything.


----------



## Saurus (May 26, 2006)

its sounds awfully unoriginal .... :/ .,.. lets go on adventures with the random robot that comes from the sky ... *yawn* .. *unconvinced*


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 26, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> its sounds awfully unoriginal .... :/ .,.. lets go on adventures with the random robot that comes from the sky ... *yawn* .. *unconvinced*




May i suggest you watch the first few eps... I think we will miss you for the next few days once you start. Anyway since this is the short questions thread this is taking too long.


----------



## NiknudStunod (May 26, 2006)

it wasn't really for new releases.  Recently I started going to some of fansub home pages and found some older anime I really didn't know about and have enjoyed it.  I am sure there are other Fansub groups out there that I don't know about that have subbed older anime.


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 27, 2006)

look at anidb, you will find a list with all the anime/sub groups. I'm sure you'll find what you seek there.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (May 27, 2006)

> Can someone recommend a good romantic comedy anime? I've seen Love hina and Girls bravo already. Are there any others that are good? ^^. Thanks.


Maison Ikkoku is *the* romantic comedy, in my opinion. Far better than most of the garbage harem shows that is being spit out these days.



> Can anybody recommend an anime as good as FMA (FullMetal Alchemist) .. that type of genre (i dont know what it is...)


There's lot of anime as great as FMA, however I can't recommend anything without knowing what you liked about FMA. Anyways, the genre is mostly shounen, so perhaps you should check out some other shounen series?


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 27, 2006)

This should be asked in the short questions/answers thread.

[Edit, Kira it's easy to just move the whole lot up here huh >_<


----------



## AsunA (Jun 2, 2006)

A bishounen series ò.ó Which one, except Prince of Tennis?


----------



## NiknudStunod (Jun 2, 2006)

I was going to put this question in full metal alchemist section but thought it would fit here to.  

I am not sure if the opening theme is the same on the dub as the original but what is the name of the group that sings "ready steady go"?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 2, 2006)

L'Arc~en~Ciel did the song Ready Steady Go which was one of Full Metal Alchemist OPs.. Hopes that helps


----------



## Skeith2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey. Quick music question. For those who have the 4th Evangelion OST, or the Evangelion Addition CD or have just heard "Cruel Angel's Thesis, Director's Cut Version 2", can anyone tell me who's singing it? It's a different singer and there seems to be at least 3 singers. My friend told me that it was Asuka, Rei and Misato's seiyuu, but I dunno if that's true. Any help would be hot. Thanks! ^^


----------



## C. (Jun 5, 2006)

*Evangelion Movie*

Hey, anyone know of a site to DL the evangelion movie?

thanks in advance


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Jun 5, 2006)

> A bishounen series ò.ó Which one, except Prince of Tennis?


If you want some shounen ai stuff, I'd suggest Loveless. Lots of bishouen, lots of shounen ai. Can't go wrong if you're _that_ kind of fangirl.


----------



## Kiba_Akamaru (Jun 14, 2006)

*Who is this character?*

ED - ?Toshokan dewa Oshiete Kurenai, Tenshi no Himitsu? by Miraku

My friends say it's Syaoran from Tsubasa (though one thinks it's Fye). I've never found the pic in a Tsubasa gallery and though it looks kinda like Syaoran, Syaoran doesn't have blue eyes. Does anybody know?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm getting sent to the main page because I need to login.

Could you save the pic and upload it with Imageshack?


----------



## Kiba_Akamaru (Jun 14, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, a link straight to the pic would help as i cant get to it  

Does this really deserve to be a thread in its own right though TenshiOni.. i would have thought this type of thing should have been in the short question/answer thread... im probably wrong though

EDIT: never mind the first sentence... posted while i was replying


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 14, 2006)

He's definately not Fye, and Syaoran has longer hair.

I think he's the priest, friend of the kings, from the first few episodes.

EDIT; No , he's not yukito after all. different hair and eye color.

I  guess he's syaoran with wrong eye color =D


----------



## ricc (Jun 14, 2006)

Syaoran with a few adjustments


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2006)

It's Syoroan from Tsubasa Chronicles, no doubt about it.


I doubt it's Yukito...even without the glasses, I still don't think it would be him >_>


----------



## Signy (Jun 14, 2006)

*Any suggestions?*

Just finished Gundam Seed Destiny so im now looking for a new series to tide me over.

Any suggestions?

This is my current back catalogue:

Naruto
Bleach
Git Sac 1st gig
Git Sac 2nd gig
Samurai Champloo
Full Metal Alchemist
Blood +
Hellsing
Hellsing OVA
Gundam Seed Destiny

Not massive i know but its a start


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2006)

Signy said:
			
		

> Just finished Gundam Seed Destiny so im now looking for a new series to tide me over.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...




What kind of genre are you looking for?

Here's my reccommendation based on what you said you've seen before:

Eureka 7
Fate/Stay Night
Black Cat
Mai HiME
Full Metal Panic (all 3 seasons)
YuYu Hakusho (It's a classic staple of Shonen series)
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Signy (Jun 14, 2006)

Any really just want somthing new to keep me going.

Thanks for the suggestions i'll look into them.


----------



## FFz (Jun 19, 2006)

can someone recommend a feel good anime like Beck. I just finished watching Beck and i want more!!!

So far i've watched school rumble, ichigo 100%, and love hina. WHAT ELSE!?!??!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 19, 2006)

Well really this should be in the short question/answer thread so if any mod sees this, please do with it as appropiate...

Well, if youre into shounen, I would suggest One Piece which is really good.. Others of a more actiony genre would be Air Gear, Eureka Seven and utawarerumono of the still airing... shows that finished up recently but are quite recommended are Shakugan no Shana and Fate/Stay Night...

Hope that helped


----------



## Corum (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd recommend Fate Stay/Night or Jyu Oh Sei, both action packed with in depth plots that make for excellent viewing. If you're looking for slightly more adult anime then definately go for Black Lagoon, great characters and great action combined with a bit of light comedy.

Check out: Fanfiction


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 19, 2006)

The only anime I'd recommend other the One Piece and maybe E7, is NGE


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 19, 2006)

dylmurhaha said:
			
		

> what does NGE stand for?


Neon Genesis Evangelion, of course it's certainly for an older crowd, so if you're young I don't recommend watching it


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 19, 2006)

Like the others, I recommend One Piece and Fate Stay Night. I also highly recommend Blood +. 

You may be surprised by Yakitate!! Japan as well. It was my fourth anime after FMA, Naruto, and Bleach, and I highly recommend it, despite its premise (it's about bakers who compete in making bread... don't let that discourage you!).


EDIT: I've only just started Eureka 7, but it's loved by many others and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 19, 2006)

Well i wouldnt have grouped Yakitate Japan in the genre he seemed to have watched... but for unbelievably great comedy and bread action, check out Yakitate! Japan... (in my top 5 anime ever actually... beat Naruto  Who knew a show about bread would be so good when you were just about tp watch it?)


----------



## dylmurhaha (Jun 19, 2006)

erm... is One Piece any good? After all the recomendations I decided to check it out, but after having watched the first two episodes it seemed like it was, no offense to anyone who likes or watches the show, like it was for a five-year olds viewing. Does One Piece get any different, or do you think I just don't like that anime?


----------



## Basic_Naruto (Jun 19, 2006)

*Any good anime out there?*

i'm searching for a new anime to get addicted on, since i'm now about finished with naruto, one piece, bleach, eureka, and fma. so, can anyone give me an advice about a good anime out there, that isn't too short, since i'm on summer holiday and i want something to be busy with?

thanks in advance!


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 19, 2006)

Akh.. I was about to recommend One Piece. But you've seen it. ^^

Try Berserk and Rurouni Kenshin many seems to like it. I haven't seen Berserk at all though..


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2006)

Berserk, vanguard, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Chaploo, Trigun, Blood +, Blood trinity...anymore?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure. Let me post a list of every series out there and you choose:


Edit: Sory for being evil but you could at least search some of the threads here first.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jun 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Berserk, vanguard, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Chaploo, Trigun, Blood +, Blood trinity...anymore?



Aside from these, I'd like to shamlessly whore out the links in my sig. They haven't finished airing, though. >.>


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 19, 2006)

You should check out The Slayers. That was the big title of the 90's.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

dylmurhaha said:
			
		

> erm... is One Piece any good? After all the recomendations I decided to check it out, but after having watched the first two episodes it seemed like it was, no offense to anyone who likes or watches the show, like it was for a five-year olds viewing. Does One Piece get any different, or do you think I just don't like that anime?



Erm yes... it get spectacularly good after Don Krieg appears... which is about in the 20s i believe  From Arlong to Baroque Works to Crocodile, the story really starts to pick up from there  



> i'm searching for a new anime to get addicted on, since i'm now about finished with naruto, one piece, bleach, eureka, and fma. so, can anyone give me an advice about a good anime out there, that isn't too short, since i'm on summer holiday and i want something to be busy with?
> 
> thanks in advance!



I would suggest
Eureka Seven (50 eps)
Fate/Stay Night (24 eps)
Utawarerumono (ongoing)
Yakitate! Japan (69 episodes)


----------



## FFz (Jun 20, 2006)

FFz said:
			
		

> can someone recommend a feel good anime like Beck. I just finished watching Beck and i want more!!!
> 
> So far i've watched school rumble, ichigo 100%, and love hina. WHAT ELSE!?!??!



Bump... since people are answer everyone else's questions but mine.

Also watched

one piece, yak... japan, eureka seven, fate stay night and i'm watching haruhi suzumiya

and i dont' want anymore shounen unless its a make you feel warm and fuzzy inside instead of kill fight and chop off ____'s leg/arm/**** (basicly no gore)


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry, didnt see that there... well, off the top of my head, i dont know any just feel good anime... but i would suggest 

Kamisama Kazoku
Mai HiME
Utawarerumono (very good but some gore... not main contingint of story though)


----------



## FFz (Jun 20, 2006)

i know i said feel good, but not like ultra fluffy just... i guess i just want more Beck!

Everyone watch Beck... you can ddl it at redclouds-anime


----------



## Emery (Jun 21, 2006)

*Does anyone know where I can find dubbed or subbed Saint Seiya?*

Subtitled japanese or dubbed english would be great :S



Any contributions at all would be fantastic


----------



## Emery (Jun 21, 2006)

I've seen the OVA

But I wanna see the series :[

Everything on youtube is dubbed in spanish or french, almost no subtitles on any


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 23, 2006)

Is this one anime or just clips from a couple? If its a couple, can you give me names of some, if not all of them?


----------



## hyuganeji (Jun 28, 2006)

*inu yasha movies?*

does anyone happen to know where i can download any of the four inu yasha movies if not all four of them? its been a rather boring summer vacation so i thought i'd fill it up with lots of anime. thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2006)

*Need Romance Anime*

I never thought I'd be the one asking for Suggestions but I'm starting to run out of Romantic type anime to watch. 

It doesn't have to be strictly romance. It could have action, fantasy, adventure, ecchi and/or comedy as well. Just as long as there's a strong romance element to it. 

Here's a list of what I've watched:

*My List*
Onegai Teacher
Onegai Twins
Kannazuki no Miko (Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Yuri)
Yami to Boushi to Hon no tabibito (Fantasy, adventure, Yuri)
Chobits
AhMyGoddess (season 1 and 2)
Lamune
Ichigo 100%
Peach Girl
Karin (comedy, fantasy,)
Hanaukyo Maids La Verite
Amaendaiyo (season 1 and 2, ecchi, ecchi, echhi )
Canvas 2
To Heart 2 
Futokai
Da Capo (Both Seasons)
Love Hina (entire series + specials)
KGNE
Kashimashi ~gIRL mEETS gIRL~ (yuri)
REC
Maburaho (comedy, ecchi)
Girls Bravo (comedy, ecchi)
Dear S
Shuffle 
HIMM (more ecchi, and yuri than romance..but meh >_>)
Suzuka
Strawberry Panic
I's Pure

So, please find it in your heart to reccommend me a romantic series (and maybe ecchi, and remember Yuri is a big plus)

If no one can help me out here, then I'll be forced to.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



start banning 





PS: I'm starting to watch Happy Lessons Advanced so you can scratch that off your lists if you plan on reccommending it. Also I'm a big Mai HiME/Otome fan so that doen't have to be included either.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 28, 2006)

> So, please find it in your heart to reccommend me a romantic series (and maybe ecchi, and remember Yuri is a big plus)


Get Revolutionary Girl Utena. It's definitely yuri and it's an interesting anime besides.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont reallt watch that much romance/yuri/eechi and any i do, youre watched them as well... but i recently started watching Honey and Clover because the second season comes out soon... its a nice romance anime, i would recommend that


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be strictly romance. It could have action, fantasy, adventure, ecchi and/or comedy as well. Just as long as there's a strong romance element to it.



Try *RahXephon*, its a romance story.  It showed me a lot about romance and how 10 years of passing, love between two can be so strong. There is a small mecha influence but its majority romance.  One of the best animes, I have seen in the past few years.  

I'd recommend Cowboy Bebop since you haven't seen it, yet.  And for bonus points for watching this, you'll catch a romance element in it, too.


----------



## chidorimaster (Jun 30, 2006)

*PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

S-Cry-Ed  I've been watching it on cartoonnetwork at 1a.m but it is to slow for me i want to download the anime but i dont know where   can somebody help me 
P.S Bittorrent,rar. anything PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Jun 30, 2006)

You can get it from here Link removed


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2006)

Erm. Try this thread for them?

<3


----------



## dark_water (Jun 30, 2006)

Try   and search for any episode you want. Chances are you'll find something there.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone have getbackers episode 25  or links to it.

Its impossibly hard to find.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 1, 2006)

*Can someone recommend me some anime?*

I'm currently watching Naruto, but I need something to watch until fillers are over.  Does anyone have any good recommendations?  I'm generally looking for something really good that I can't get addicted to.. could be a comedy or an action.  Thanks!


----------



## Rori (Jul 1, 2006)

Spectrum


----------



## syfer (Jul 2, 2006)

I would recommand Ashiteruze Baby , one of my favorite animes.

It's not really a full romance anime ,i would rather call it a touching anime , but give a try it's the best.


----------



## syfer (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry i forgot Shakugan No Shana


----------



## Deranged (Jul 2, 2006)

just a few suggestions...

Shakugan no shana
Fate/Stay Night
Yakitate! Japan
School Rumble
Eureka Seven
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Mai HiME 
Mai Otome

I suggest you go about the threads though of some of the more popular titles to get a feel of it first... thats what i do when i want to add on another anime to watch


----------



## RamenLover (Jul 3, 2006)

Wondering what to start watching next, I'd like it to be kinda romantic with a boy and girl, and...have some sort of action in, that's basically it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 3, 2006)

Honey and Clover 1 and after that Honey and Clover II when people start subbing it.

Honey and clover is also called Hatchimitsu to Clover, one of the best romantic anime ever imho.


----------



## Uzur9 (Jul 3, 2006)

*.Hack//*

Did a search both here an thru google and I was just wondering in what order should / do i watch .hack//   -- i know it starts with sign.



thnx


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2006)

*New-School Anime*

Hey People
Wat Are Some New Anime That is Relitively Unknown
i wana check some Out Thanx  for help


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Hey People
> Wat Are Some New Anime That is Relitively Unknown
> i wana check some Out Thanx  for help




Unknown? Do you mean like unpopular? Well, most of these anime are popular but there fairly new. 
*
Anime that started this spring:* 

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (completed as of yesterday):
High school Girls
Himawari
Inukami
Ouran High school Host Club
Simoun
Soul Link
Strawberry Panic
Black Lagoon
The Third
Kamisama Kazoku
*
Anime that started this summer (June/July):*

Love Getchu
Project Blue Chikyuu
Coyote Ragtime Show


----------



## Cellv14 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Need help to find out what anime this is!*

Well i remember i used to watch this Sci-Fi anime when i was little on RTL2, remember only glitches of it but here it goes:

1 man travels to the future with his bettle car, (that got upgraded  )
They got strange laser weapons and sometimes they had spesial armors the glowed when shot in special places on the armor,
He had a companion if i remember correctly, a blond dude.
And yes, levetating cars..

Drawn and animated old style, maybe 1980-90 

Someone find out what the heck this anime is called, was so cool watching it!


----------



## AtomCy (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks a bunch derranged , love ya ;p


----------



## Ricey (Jul 9, 2006)

*My next anime?*

ok guys i have seen all or up to date animes such as naruto, bleach, FMA, tri gun and inital d.  I wanna start somthing new but easy to watch (somthing that can play on youtube) im wouldering if you guys can give my some suggestions.


----------



## Nico (Jul 9, 2006)

Konoha Library

I suggest Blood+ though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2006)

One Piece for a long anime. 
Tokko
Gantz
Berserk


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 9, 2006)

Slayers if you're looking for a classic.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where can I find the Ending Theme from Dual! Parallel Trouble Adventures Episode 14 "#2: "DUAL!" by MITSUKI {Mitsuki Sanada & Mitsuki Rara} (ep 14)"?

Thx!


----------



## zferolie (Jul 18, 2006)

*Avatar episodes?*

I'm not sure this is the right place to sk, but where can I get avatar episodes? I love the show, but I miss the show alot. I have the 4 DVD's, but I want to see up to where it is on TV. Can anyone help me?


----------



## zferolie (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanx  I will start downloading them now


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 20, 2006)

^^ Thank you very much!


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jul 20, 2006)

*Recommendations.*

I would like some recomendations on anime that i have not seen yet.  and if you could, could just explain the genre and if it's a comedy, serious, or both.  Thank you.

I have watched
Detective Conan
Naruto
Bleach
School Rumble
Cowboy Bebop
GTO
Kindachi Shounen No Jikenbo
Eureka 7
KIBA
Detective Academy
Black Lagoon
Yaiba


Thanks in advance


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jul 20, 2006)

Also to add I've seen Elfen Lied, Full Metal Alchemist, Paranoia Agent, and Samurai Champloo.


----------



## damnhot (Jul 20, 2006)

fate stay night

prince of tennis

air gear

and ofc  Kenshin


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Cleaned RAW

Blod+
Speed Grapher
Azumanga is good for comedy also.


----------



## Barbender (Jul 21, 2006)

*Animes dubbed into English according to Wikipedia*



I've seen a few of these animes. Can anyone recommend some decent action animes from the list Wiki has?

My only problem is that the site does not have Berserk. I loved the anime, I just wish the manga came out more often.


----------



## syfer (Jul 21, 2006)

I started installing azureus , but when i have to test the port , it says error nat.
I tried looking to the azureus help , but it didn't help me , i didn't understand most of the help (i'm french). So if you could tell me how to setup it in a simple way , it would save me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2006)

Barbender said:
			
		

> I've seen a few of these animes. Can anyone recommend some decent action animes from the list Wiki has?
> 
> My only problem is that the site does not have Berserk. I loved the anime, I just wish the manga came out more often.




You never did say which ones on the list you've seen.

But here are my suggestions:

Blue Gender
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Panic
Inuyasha
Mai HiME
Gundam (MS, SEED, Zeta, G)
Outlaw Star
Rurouni Kenshin
S-Cry-ed
Trigun

@syfer: you might have better luck asking that question in the Tech Department:


----------



## Barbender (Jul 22, 2006)

Akira (film)
The Animatrix
The Big O
Berserk
The Candidate for Goddess (a few episodes)
Cardcaptor Sakura (a few episodes)
Cowboy Bebop
Cyborg 009 (a few episodes)
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball GT
Escaflowne (film)
FLCL
Full Metal Panic! (a few episodes)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG (a few episodes)
Grenadier - The Senshi of Smiles
Hellsing
InuYasha (most of the episodes)
Lupin III (seen alot of them)
Legend of the Galactic Heros
Mobile Suit Gundam (seen most of this line)
Naruto (got all thye manga and anime episodes... yep even the fillers)
Neon Genesis Evangelion
One Piece
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Outlaw Star
Paranoia Agent (seen a few episodes)
Ranma ?
Rave Master (a few episodes)
Read or Die (film)
Ronin Warriors
Rurouni Kenshin
S-CRY-ed
Sailor Moon (some of them)
Saint Seiya
Tenchi Muyo! (all the other Tenchi's too)
Trigun
Vampire Hunter D (film)
Witch Hunter Robin
Yu-Gi-Oh! (second series anime)
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX
YuYu Hakusho
Zatch Bell!

I may have missed some that I've seen but were not on the Wiki list.


----------



## Gilbeast (Jul 23, 2006)

*Where to get Eureka seven*

Can anyone tell me a site to get all the eureka seven episodes I have seen episode 1 and I am hooked.


----------



## Brandt (Jul 23, 2006)

Nanashi Fansubs is the major subbing group of Eureka Seven. They have all the episodes up to 41 (out of 50).


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't know the name of an anime title can someone help?

-*gives description*
Ride on horses/iron horses. Able to fly(Not certain). One of the characters(Possibly the head character) has blonde hair which goes to his chin and he wears a black suit.


----------



## AtomCy (Jul 24, 2006)

Does Death Note anime exist? If yes where can i dl it?


----------



## Jones (Jul 26, 2006)

try torrentz.com. they've always got a pretty large database of stuff. (bigger than the other databases i know)


----------



## ronyap28 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks alot catterix ^^. I havent downloaded yet, but looks good. Thanks to Jones as well. Ill inform you of the results


----------



## ronyap28 (Jul 26, 2006)

This site is great ^^ Catterix. Thanks. But...do you know if they will release uncut eps after the 13th ep? Because, I really want the japanese versions, since they are original and dont cut out bits and bobs. Thanks again


----------



## syfer (Jul 29, 2006)

you can find all the Eureka serie here :  .

I don't have anymore anime to watch , could you give me names of some good one plz?
   I don't care the anime's genre as long as it has some touching episodes in it (like gundam seed ,eureka or shakugan no shana ).


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 1, 2006)

what does it mean when something is made of "win", is "win", or is "sex"


----------



## fireofthewill (Aug 3, 2006)

*recommendations for light hearted anime*

Ok, I'm ready for some more light hearted anime, something not too long. I'm sick of being sad so I'm looking for an anime thats funny and makes me feel good. I like serious animes, but for some reason, those are the only ones i've been choosing lately and I definitely need a break. So plz recommend some romantic/comedy animes, possibly with some action. An example is full metal panic, I watched this a while ago and fell in love with it, especially fumoffu, that cracked me up. Anything along that line should be good. Oh yeah, and plz let it have a happy ending. Thanks alot


----------



## Cece (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, If you haven't seen it I'd suggest 'The Melencholy of Haruhi Suzumiya'.  It has everything you're looking for, comedy, romance, and some action.

Other then that 'High School Girl's is def. a light hearted anime, genre being comedy, romance...


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 3, 2006)

School Rumble its one of the funniest shows ever.


----------



## DTMaster (Aug 4, 2006)

Ouran Host Club! It's definatly funny but make sure you watch past the first episode.


----------



## Caile (Aug 4, 2006)

Drats, you both beat me to reccommending SR and OHCHC .. But they dont contain lots of 'action'


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 4, 2006)

??st?nt.?h?d?W said:
			
		

> Drats, you both beat me to reccommending SR and OHCHC .. But they dont contain lots of 'action'



Well in SR if Harima starts fighting with Hanai. OR them with some random person. Yeah there's action for you.


----------



## ScR3WiEuS (Aug 4, 2006)

Kamichu is pretty good


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 4, 2006)

REC is good. It's pretty short as well, only 9 episodes. Try Ouran High School Host Club as well, as some people have recommended.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 4, 2006)

Ouran Host Club and School Rumble is the best in terms of comedy imo


----------



## Ruri (Aug 4, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> what does it mean when something is made of "win", is "win", or is "sex"


That just means it's great/awesome/amazing/etc. ^^


----------



## princeofpersia (Aug 10, 2006)

*Berserk ending?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending sort of ended kind of wiered i mean griffith turned into a demon and started raping caska and guts watched and boom episode 25 finished is there any more to the series in a manga or movie or something?

if anyone knows post or msg me if u have info


----------



## dark_kaze (Aug 30, 2006)

Can anyone name this anime for me please, it looked funny. I only say a short clip on YouTube so not much info, sorry. It had this guy walk in on a young girl with a halo getting changed. Then she got mad and took half his head off with a big bat with spikes. thanx.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 30, 2006)

give us the youtube link


----------



## dark_kaze (Aug 30, 2006)

It was AMV hell 3. Here 5min 9 sec in.
Link removed


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 30, 2006)

omg... i knew all the ones up until that one - - sorry, dont know


----------



## bighandxyz (Aug 30, 2006)

dark_kaze said:
			
		

> Can anyone name this anime for me please, it looked funny. I only say a short clip on YouTube so not much info, sorry. It had this guy walk in on a young girl with a halo getting changed. Then she got mad and took half his head off with a big bat with spikes. thanx.



Didn't see the youtube clip, but is this it? 
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Leaf Ninja


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 30, 2006)

princeofpersia said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The ending sort of ended kind of wiered i mean griffith turned into a demon and started raping caska and guts watched and boom episode 25 finished is there any more to the series in a manga or movie or something?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The manga continues past the Ecplipse arc.  Though, if you are starting to read the Berserk manga start from the beginning since the anime leaves out a lot of things from the manga.  You can get the manga thorugh the Berserk Manga Pimping Project in the Konoha Library Floor 2


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Aug 30, 2006)

bighandxyz said:
			
		

> Didn't see the youtube clip, but is this it?
> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
> Leaf Ninja


noo it wasnt Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
nothing too crazy like that - -


----------



## Taxman (Aug 30, 2006)

dark_kaze said:
			
		

> Can anyone name this anime for me please, it looked funny. I only say a short clip on YouTube so not much info, sorry. It had this guy walk in on a young girl with a halo getting changed. Then she got mad and took half his head off with a big bat with spikes. thanx.


Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan


----------



## dark_kaze (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanx mate. Got it now, only 8-13min eps tho... oh well.


----------



## Skyfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello! I have two questions:

1. Can anybody recommend me or know of any anime that is Chinese? Are there even any?

2. Does anybody know if Death Note live-action movie is subbed yet? I guess it's kind of early but I just wanna know..

Thank you!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a question!

Why didn't they try to continue the Girls Bravo series?

They could have gone further with it!


----------



## Nasgate (Sep 6, 2006)

Q: what macross series has tons of battles (preferibly epic somewhat)
and doesnt suffer from bad story

if subbed then who?
ty


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Sep 8, 2006)

*Anyone know of a Ghost in the Shell: Solid State Society fansub?*

Hey all, I've been trying to find a fansub for Ghost in the Shell:  Solid State Society.  I heard there was a movie out, Ghost in the Shell: SAC?  I am not too sure how that relates to Solid State Society.  I heard that Bandai was very outspoken against fansubs, so it's been somewhat difficult to find one with this series.

Any insight or assistance would be greatly appreciated and rewarded. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think anyone's done it. These guys did the trailer.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find episodes 72-78 of Kyou Kara Maou (Kyo Kara Maoh). Or if it's still even being subbed, hell I'll even accept link to a dub version if is gotten that far yet but I really need to see the end.


----------



## LAboy 456 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, I'm new in here, but, I wanted to ask a question:

Who is this character, and on which anime came from?  



Thank you in advance...


----------



## Sawako (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't bump/double post. That's bad!

But i have no idea.


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Sep 9, 2006)

I also have no clue, probably from something older.

In what context did you get this picture?


----------



## LAboy 456 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:
			
		

> In what context did you get this picture?



You can see the link that is on my post...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a question does the show called tonagura still get subbed?


----------



## Barinax (Sep 16, 2006)

Is the dubbed Inuyasha and Gundam Seed that was shown on YTV the same as the one that shown on Adult Swim and Cartoon Network? 

What are the any differences if there are any? (the themes are different or shortened, different edits, etc.)?

Jusst wondering


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 2, 2006)

*what anime is this?*



the scenes i saw fro this amv make sit look like a pretty good comedy 

also these


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 2, 2006)

Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
Jin-Roh


----------



## Arazial (Oct 2, 2006)

#1.  Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro Chan
#2.  Jin-Roh
#3.  Can't tell by image?
#4.  Read or Die


Edit:  Hm.. seems you added a few new images since last time.  Why not just give us the link to the Amv in question and we could probably help you out some more.

And Moondoggie I could've sworn you didn't have Jin-roh the first time.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2006)

*Where Can I buy this anime?*

Buy her some WoW gold.


So where can I order or purchase this anime? I somehow not able to find this anime DVD..

any idea?


----------



## Arazial (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry, I doubt you're going to have any luck finding this (if you're looking for English Subtitled).   I've never heard of it being out for U.S. distribution nor have I ever even seen any hk dvds of it.

You can buy the raw original set on Play-Asia but it's rediculously expensive.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

the video is amv hell 2 I do believe....if you have any questions as to what series appear in the amv hell videos...then go here:



it lists the series that are in each amv in order of their appearance.

*merges with short question/short answer thread


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

_narutosimpson_ should have it


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 2, 2006)

RamenLover said:
			
		

> Wondering what to start watching next, I'd like it to be kinda romantic with a boy and girl, and...have some sort of action in, that's basically it. Thanks in advance



Honey and Clover
Ah! My Goddess ---> this one doesn't have action though, but it's worth watching.


----------



## fattmando (Oct 3, 2006)

*Air Gear*

Does anyone know if there will be a continuation to this series? It seem to end before the whole story played out


----------



## Taxman (Oct 3, 2006)

didn't it just end?...I doubt you'll here anything for awhile


----------



## Six* (Oct 5, 2006)

then i'll ask it here.

anyone have a guide on who's subbing what?


----------



## Saosin (Oct 5, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a manga (or anime) that is kind of like Wolf's Rain?
Or just any dark/deep manga?
I'm not into any really bloody stuff.... or manga that just has a whole lot of guns though. |:


----------



## Taxman (Oct 5, 2006)

^look through the anime recommendation thread...that's what it's there for...xD


----------



## RebelliousKrimpy (Oct 6, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> then i'll ask it here.
> 
> anyone have a guide on who's subbing what?



Try here, search by group: 'Dance' - Toshirou Masuda 

Hopefully it'll help.


----------



## ez (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone by any chance know where I can find episodes of Kaleido Star?


----------



## ez (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks a lot dude


----------



## loscar141 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Looking for anime cant remember name*

hi everyone im looking for an anime that i seen a while back. 
Its start off with the the girl(main character with red hair)and her two friend a guy and a girl being sent to another, world by a guy who can turn into a white horse or unicorn i cant remember if he has a horn, but anyway he's like a god or something who choses the next king, and he choses the red head girl.

there is also a black horse who is a kid 

people are born from eggs 

there is a water type monster in the girl, and he fights for her 

she has a sword that only she can unsheath ,but lost the sheath and is harrassed by a monkey? i think it was a monkey 

it was like 50+ episodes   

that all i can remember. i would really appreciate the name to this anime i enjoyed it so much, i cant belive i forgot the name


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 7, 2006)

an amv i found of some of what mewtwo 

can someone tell me what anime it is at these specific times? thanks:


4:38
6:18
8:19 <~ its evaligion correct?
9:09
16:21
18:08
18:18
18:20 <~~ same anime as 1818?
18:36
19:00
20:23
22:05
22:27
23:23
23:44
24:49
25:09
31:20
32:12 < marching knights
32:15
32:49
33:42
36:05
37:21
38:54
39:24
40:54
41:52
42:08
42:23
45:08
47:07
47:15
48:04
49:28
51:13
53:08
53:19
54:17
56:04
56:47
57:58
59:09
60:26
62:02
62:15
62:34

i know i know its alot  my anime dl que is empty


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 7, 2006)

name is 
12 kingdoms!

kinda slow in the beingingin but it gets reall good!


----------



## loscar141 (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks, alot, i couldnt remember the name at all. its is one of my favorite anime of all time


----------



## Tsuuga (Oct 7, 2006)

...I'ma add it to my list! Thanks for making me aware.


----------



## Musee-chan (Oct 10, 2006)

*how long...?*

i'm new here and i apologize if this ben asked and is answered elsewhere. i could not find it anywhere that i searched.

can someone please tell me what's the normal length inbetween anime seasons? i have abount 5 that i watch, all aside from 2 are not showing new broadcasting and it would help, if i ddnt have to check everyday for new episodes.

thx,
musee-chan


----------



## Taxman (Oct 10, 2006)

Most series go straight into it's next season without a break.   Others have to wait for their animation studios to announce that there's going to be a new season.

What were the series you were thinking about?


----------



## ez (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm trying to figure something out so can anyone provide me valid proof of how fast gotenks went around the earth? was it 8 times in 2 seconds? Can anyone provide me a manga scan or proof that you know it?


----------



## Musee-chan (Oct 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Most series go straight into it's next season without a break.   Others have to wait for their animation studios to announce that there's going to be a new season.
> 
> What were the series you were thinking about?


NANA
Fate/Stay Night
Beck
KIBA
Noein ~ Mou Hitori no Kimi e

are the ones that left me hanging


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2006)

Where can I find the OST from Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

what does LQ mean? like LQ discussion
it doesnt mean low quality does it?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2006)

yes it does...

if you mean like the Eureka Seven thread...there are two separate threads...one to discuss the LQ subs so that the people that only watch the Nanashi HQ subs are not spoiled.


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 22, 2006)

what animes are these from


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

1st and 4th are from tenjou tenge no doubt

btw, does onepiece have a lot of drama?


----------



## TiGel2. (Nov 12, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> 1st and 4th are from tenjou tenge no doubt
> 
> btw, does onepiece have a lot of drama?



Not really, there are a few parts here and there, but for the most part its comedy. 


Can someone reccomend me a few Shounen Jump anime... I absolutely love bleach, and enjoy Naruto, OP and Hunter X Hunter to a lesser extent.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 12, 2006)

shounen are those that are directed towards boys right?

check out the hellsing ovas (:


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2006)

shonen jump anime:

Eyeshield 21
Death Note
Dragonball/Z
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin
Busou Renkin
Beet the Vandel Buster
YuGiOh
Shaman King
Saint Seiya
Hikaru no Go
Prince of Tennis



> shounen are those that are directed towards boys right?
> 
> check out the hellsing ovas (:



I do believe the person asked for shounen jump anime...which would mean anime based off of the manga printed in shounen jump.

shounen is directed towards young men....not guys in general...

Hellsing isn't shounen...it's horror....it's targeted to adults..


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 12, 2006)

Musee-chan said:


> NANA
> Fate/Stay Night
> Beck
> KIBA
> ...



Note incase your missed it someware:-

*NANA* is still airing, althrough I dont watch it so maby I am wrong there.
*KIBA* is still running, and probaly not stoping any time soon.
*Fate/Stay Night* Sorry tecnicaly there simply is not a extra bit, althrough there is anouther story after it, but its not been made into an anime. I would not really say Fate/staynight leaves you hanging through perhaps the ending could have been better, it was still not a bad ending.

The other story is hmm "Fate/hollow ataraxia", you can find some info about the game at  but althrough many people would probaly watch it nobodys seen any signs of it actualy being made into an anime. But if you go to the link your see what I mean by anouther story rather than a follow up.

I have no clue about the others through I dont/have not watched them.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2006)

> Fate/Stay Night Sorry tecnicaly there simply is not a extra bit, althrough there is anouther story after it, but its not been made into an anime. I would not really say Fate/staynight leaves you hanging through perhaps the ending could have been better, it was still not a bad ending.



people are wishing that they would make one of the alternate storylines into another version of teh anime...

*drools at the thought of dark saber*


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> people are wishing that they would make one of the alternate storylines into another version of teh anime...
> 
> *drools at the thought of dark saber*



hehe Very true.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 13, 2006)

ola ...i wanna ask how can a post be deducted .....bcoz mine is ?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 13, 2006)

^this isn't the thread to ask that, but I moved a thread you posted in into the landfill....the anime name game thread.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry ....i didn no but may i ask why do you moved my post to the landfill ..?
did i give a wrong post ?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 14, 2006)

I moved the entire thread to the landfill...so anyone that posted in there had their post counts decreased....it was a game thread and it met my limit of posts before a new one should be made.

again..this isn't the place to be asking these questions...if you want to further this conversation..PM me.


----------



## Barinax (Nov 16, 2006)

What work of art is this based on? This is a screen from the Death Note opening. I'm not sure is it is based on anything, but they already something something similar to _The Creation of Adam _and _Pieta_ by Michelangelo in the opening, so this may or may not beone as well.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 19, 2006)

What are some yuri animes?


----------



## Vicious (Nov 19, 2006)

What anime is this
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




@firemind have u tried Green Green yet?


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 19, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> What anime is this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol Thats strawbury panic ep 14

Its a good series but if you watch it for that sean, its not worth it.


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 19, 2006)

Firemind said:


> What are some yuri animes?



Maria sama Ga Miteru (both seasons)
Strawberry Panic


----------



## Vicious (Nov 19, 2006)

does anybody know any anime that has neko girls??


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 19, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> does anybody know any anime that has neko girls??



Could you explain what you mean by neko girls please? I have no clue for some reason. 

Do you mean cat people?

If so the first one that comes to mind for me is *Magical girl* both series, but I have not seen many animes with cat people in them.

There called:-
Series 1. Magical Girl
Series 2. Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (Many more in here than the first series.)

*Some found after a small internet search:-*
1. InuYasha
2. Loveless
3. Magic Knight Rayearth (Not certain about this one.)

*Other:-*
Also, althrough not really cat, more Diclonius but simular.
Elfen Lied 

Maby I am only mentioning Elfen Liead as I liked it but still.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 19, 2006)

neko girl does mean cat girls....

aisha clan clan from outlaw star is a neko girl.....


----------



## Vicious (Nov 19, 2006)

i cant seem to find any. but i found these but i dont know wat these are from
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


 does anybody know wat anime this is from??


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 19, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> neko girl does mean cat girls....
> 
> aisha clan clan from outlaw star is a neko girl.....



Woot I was not way off, I was rather unsure. Thanks for info.

Ps edited my priviouse post with some animes that I know off. Last post.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 19, 2006)

> Series 1. Magical Girl


seen it


> Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's


i have heard of this before. i'll go check it out.


> [1. InuYasha


seen it


> 2. Loveless


planning to watch it soon


> 3. Magic Knight Rayearth


havent seen it


> Elfen Lied


seen it

thanks for helping tho!
if u find any anime with them, please pm me.


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 19, 2006)

Will do.

Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's, I found to be better than series 1. But I did like both.


----------



## R-Point (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok question. ^^

I'm looking for an old anime movie/series,
think it might be from the 80s perhaps late 70s.

I don't remember the name of it or if it is a movie or a series.

I remember small parts like that there were a group of heroes it surrounded,
and they had an bace of operations with and old guy and a young boy hanging around i think.

And from the episode (if it's a series)
they were fighting a vampire who terrorised a town.
and later on they find out that the vampire actually is a robot.

Kinda vague i know. 
but i love vampire flicks/series and i always have it on my mind and i wanna see it again.

Saw it like 15years ago and i still remember peaces and bits of it.

Hope someone have some kinda clue of what im seeking for.


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about this:-

Loss Pill Suvaril Weight

I assume its a new anime, but I cant find out anything. 

I am trying work out if it is a new anime, if so whats its name hehe, also when its out. if its old, again what name is it so I can attempt to find it hehe. 

Thanks for your help.

Note: I could be off and it could be a video game.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 24, 2006)

ano....the page itself is entitled "Alicematic OP" and the description says it's the "alicematic opening movie"

so I'm going to assume that whatever it is...it's called alicematic

and upon future research..it's a game.

here's the review of the game:  now, COMMENT!!!


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 24, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ano....the page itself is entitled "Alicematic OP" and the description says it's the "alicematic opening movie"
> 
> so I'm going to assume that whatever it is...it's called alicematic
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your help, I really should not try searches at 4/5am my time it seems.


----------



## R-Point (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok series "Cyborg 009" from 79 and 01.
Anyone know where i can get this from?


----------



## FFz (Nov 30, 2006)

anyone has paranoid android and would like to upload it onto file sharing website and send me the link?


----------



## Yennefer (Dec 7, 2006)

FFz said:
			
		

> anyone has paranoid android and would like to upload it onto file sharing website and send me the link?


You can find it [and rest of the Ergo Proxy soundtrack] here: Link    . You need to register with them and login to actually download the song. I would upload it but I deleted it some 2 weeks ago off my disc, as I didn't like the song. Sorry, hope the link helps.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2006)

Where can I find Koroshiya Ichi? (Ichi the Killer) ? There is an anime but I cannot find it.


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey, anyone can tell me where to find the Opening and Ending Songs from Street Fighter 2 V?

Opening Theme:
#1: "Kaze Fuiteru" by Yuki Kuroda (eps 1-19)
#2: "Ima, ashita no tame ni" by Shuji Honda (eps 20-29)

Ending Theme:
#1: "Cry" by Yuki Kuroda (eps 1-19)
#2: "Lonely Baby" by Shuji Honda (eps 20-29)

I can't find them anywhere.  

Sank you!


----------



## xeno (Dec 25, 2006)

Im too lazy to find the old Air Gear thread, just wanted to know if anyone knew wether or not he was going to continue the series or drop it like Tenjou Tenge?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 25, 2006)

Is that a question about the manga?...if so, then it doesn't belong in the anime subforum.  Also, if it's about "Oh Great", Tenjou Tenge wasn't dropped....the new chapter came out a week ago....


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 28, 2006)

I have recently been watching "Happy lesson" series 1 and 2, but recently realised there was a Final OVA, But I cant find a download link anyware for it, does anybody happan to have the files and can upload them?

Or does anybody know were I might be able to find them to download?

Thanks very much for your help.

Ref:


----------



## Barinax (Dec 29, 2006)

Is there an anime that shares the same opening or ending music for another anime?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2006)

shouldn't be.......


----------



## xeno (Dec 30, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> Is that a question about the manga?...if so, then it doesn't belong in the anime subforum.  Also, if it's about "Oh Great", Tenjou Tenge wasn't dropped....the new chapter came out a week ago....



LOL I should have been more specific, Im talking about the Air Gear anime, I loved the show, but the manga's good too. I was wondering if they were going to continue the anime, or just stop it all together. 

I wasn't aware that the Tenjou Tenge show was continued, or were you talking about the manga being continued? I knew that the TT manga kept going past the ending point of the anime.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah....you really needed to be specific since you mention "he" I think of a single person like...Oh! great.....

anyway...I don't see anywhere that the anime will be continued...

as for TenTen...I was talking about the manga, but there were two OVA eps that tried to continue the anime with showing Souchiro's dragon form....but it still didn't get to the next manga arc.  As for if it will continue....no news on that one either.

Of course, the manga is just now getting to the final tourney


----------



## nextmike15 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been watchin a lot of anime latley. my current ones are bleach, naruto, and one piece.

I guess i'm just lookin for a good suggestion for the next series to watch... i need some good anime in my life.

so far i've completed:
trigun
berserk
gundam wing
hajime no ippo
escaflowne
yu yu hakusho (but three kings saga dissapeared from youtube)

any suggestions that are close to these generes? Or just a tight anime in general...


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2007)

nextmike15 said:


> I've been watchin a lot of anime latley. my current ones are bleach, naruto, and one piece.
> 
> I guess i'm just lookin for a good suggestion for the next series to watch... i need some good anime in my life.
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head...

Eureka 7 (50 eps and completed)
Hunter X hunter (cant remember how many eps 70+ ish , completed)
Flame of Recca (42 eps and completed)
FMA (A all time classic... 51 eps + movie , completed) 
Getbackers (49 eps , completed)
Samurai Champloo (26 eps I think , completed
Cowboy Bebop (Another classic , 26 eps , completed

A few animes that are ongoing 

D Gray man
Death note
Hellsing OVA 

My memory maybe a bit fuzzy but those are a few of my all times favoritess


----------



## balmung29 (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anybody have any good anime suggestions for me? I like action adventure some mystery i dont mind romance, but I hate vampire and werewolve anime


----------



## Sakuragi (Jan 9, 2007)

I was watching the anime for Hunter x Hunter, but I stopped for a while (almost a year) and now I cant remember what episode to continue from.

Last I can remember is when the Genei Ryodan are gathered in a building with karupica coming for them in a car or something, does anybody know around what episode that is? I'd appreciate the help..


----------



## Tenshodo (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone Know the name of the ANime with the Girl that wants to meet Espers/Timetravlers/Aliens?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2007)

> Does anyone Know the name of the ANime with the Girl that wants to meet Espers/Timetravlers/Aliens?



The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## UnoPieces (Jan 13, 2007)

Is Dragon Ball worth watching? I read on wikipedia that it was mostly fanasty and comedy and the  DBZ and GT were based off it. Are the sequel series the ones with the cool villians and all the action or is the original Dragon Ball?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2007)

Dragonball introduces most of the main characters that are in Dragonball Z....

Drgaonball and Dragonball Z were based off of the manga series by Toriyama...GT is a sequel series with no basis other than using the dragonball characters.

Dragonball has it's fair share of action but it's a bit more light hearted than DBZ

it will help you get used to the characters if you had not previously watched DBZ....since the start of DBZ sort of assumes you know the characters and their past


----------



## syfer (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everybody ! 
I'm looking for a good love-romance anime.
I have already watched tons of them so it becomes quite hrard to find one.
These are some of the one i already watched (i can't remember athem all, and some of them have only a few romance in them ):
Now and then here an there
Suzuka (my favorite)
Ashiteruze Baby( my second favorite)
Nana
Peach girl
Strawberry Panic
Touch (my favorite sport anime , contains good romance, even if it is old)
KGNE.
I know i have watched many more animes but i can't remember their names , so please give me as much names as you can : )

Thanks in advance


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yo, good thing i found this thread.

Is the Bleach movie out yet?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 22, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Yo, good thing i found this thread.
> 
> Is the Bleach movie out yet?


In theaters in Japan, yes.  Out on the internet, no, and it won't be out until it's released on DVD.  Which will probably be a while.


----------



## natwel (Feb 3, 2007)

I wonder if I should ask a question. 

OK how does one become a jounin, i've _never figured that out, even wikipedia said it didn't know. Well if you don't know you could take a guess, or what about the requirements needed to be an ANBU, of course when you're already a chunnin/jounin._


----------



## Finvarra (Feb 3, 2007)

As far as I understand nobody knows for a fact.

But we do know that a Jounin is supposed to be an expert in mutiple fields. Special jounin is just one field.

So I would assume its prove your leadership skills, have so many missions of what ever level under your belt and prove that you have expert knowledge in lots of diffrent fields of shinobi abilertys.

(But thats an educated guess not a fact)


----------



## Birkin (Feb 7, 2007)

Can anyone direct me to an anime that has alot of mystery in it like Death Note?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 19, 2007)

i am currently watch 
as 

Naruto (duh!)
One piece 
bleach 
Death Note 
Geass Code
D Gray
Eyesheild 21

done with anime

Eureka 
Ah my godess (1 and 2 season  and extra)
School rumble 
Full Metal Panic 
etc...



what is your recommend for new anime.>>??
back to topic 

i wonder i will plannig to check out April 's Anime list ,, could i find it? 

thank you in advance


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 3, 2007)

can someone please tell me what the GITS: SAC OP theme song is called? I really like it but I don't know what its called, and I don't wanna download the whole OST to get it.


----------



## LGDArm (Mar 3, 2007)

When does D.Gray man air in Japan and when is it usually subbed, and where could i find it?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 3, 2007)

Finvarra said:


> Which OVA do you mean? There seems to be 4 I think, so I am some what unsure. (I have never wacthed it.)
> 
> However if you go
> 
> ...



Thanks alot  , it was "Inner Universe" by Origa.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

D.Gray-man airs on Tuesdays....


----------



## Zenou (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone know the websites where you can watch/upload anime (it's like Youtube) since Youtube is now rejecting my uploads?


----------



## Valik (Mar 14, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Does anyone know the websites where you can watch/upload anime (it's like Youtube) since Youtube is now rejecting my uploads?


Have you tried using  or Here!  ?


----------



## poopiepantz2525 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey,

I'm looking for this anime, but I only remember it as a gif for someone's avatar on this forum, and I have no idea what the name is.
It had 2 girls fighting. But, one girl wearing white Chinese/Taiwanese dress thing was spinning around with a katana/sword. The other girl? (maybe I'm not sure if it was a girl) was wearing like a SWAT team style clothing and equipment with like MP5 or some other submachine gun. It looked like she was getting owned by the girl with the sword.
The anime style looked quite realistic (BECK style characters).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2007)

poopiepantz2525 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for this anime, but I only remember it as a gif for someone's avatar on this forum, and I have no idea what the name is.
> It had 2 girls fighting. But, one girl wearing white Chinese/Taiwanese dress thing was spinning around with a katana/sword. The other girl? (maybe I'm not sure if it was a girl) was wearing like a SWAT team style clothing and equipment with like MP5 or some other submachine gun. It looked like she was getting owned by the girl with the sword.
> ...



LOL you're referring to kira yamato's avatar back then.

He had a big marquee text telling where it is from.

It's from Full Metal Panic - The second raid.
There are the predecessors Full Metal Panic and Full Metal Panic:Fumoffu, too.


----------



## poopiepantz2525 (Mar 19, 2007)

Zaru said:


> LOL you're referring to kira yamato's avatar back then.
> 
> He had a big marquee text telling where it is from.
> 
> ...



Oh haha...

Thanks alot!


----------



## Arfus (Mar 20, 2007)

*any animes like Zero no Tsukaima?*

any one know any anime like Zero no Tsukaima?


----------



## wherezmytofu (Mar 20, 2007)

Shakugan no Shana is very similar LOL


----------



## Wesley (Mar 20, 2007)

wherezmytofu said:


> Shakugan no Shana is very similar LOL



That's just the voice actress you're thinking about.


----------



## smurfx (Mar 21, 2007)

*what animes these gif's are from*









???


----------



## Finvarra (Mar 21, 2007)

First one is "Tonagura", last one is "high school girls"

I have no clue about the middle through sorry.


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what anime this gif is from?


----------



## Finvarra (Mar 21, 2007)

lazybook said:


> Does anyone know what anime this gif is from?



I have never watched the anime but I belive its from Sumomomo Momomo


----------



## josegsxr04 (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get ep 27 of Wolf's Rain?

Also, im looking for Ninja scroll movie 1 and 2 and jubei chan eps..

thnxs


----------



## Six* (Mar 26, 2007)

*What's this anime?*



did it come out last 2005? is there any subs for it?


----------



## Anarchy (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a new anime to watch.  heres my top 5 favorite:
1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Hellsing
4. Trigun
5.Cowboy Bebop

What do you recommend ?


----------



## Rori (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Rurouni Kenshin

+ the manga if you can.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if the person still has the gif so I can't give a really good description. I'm looking for an anime that featured a clip of a dark blonde haired woman flying around in a purple dress that reached her ankles then she landed in an empty street.


----------



## Finvarra (Apr 3, 2007)

Angelic Ninja said:


> I'm not sure if the person still has the gif so I can't give a really good description. I'm looking for an anime that featured a clip of a dark blonde haired woman flying around in a purple dress that reached her ankles then she landed in an empty street.



Mai otome possibly? First ep, heading on for end.


----------



## Arfus (Apr 8, 2007)

*wheres this from?*

wheres this from?


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe that is To-LOVE-Ru - Trouble. Check out the manga section.

*I hope I didn't get a double post.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2007)

It IS to-love-ru.

There's a pack with all the HUGE color pages, and 47 chapters out so far.

It's by "black cat" artist kentaro yabuki, btw.


----------



## Link (Apr 14, 2007)

*I need help...*

I need your help. Please.

I can't for the life of me find this anime-
it's set in the future...
Men divorced women. I mean all men divorced all women, and left Earth for Mars. And the main character was born and raised on Mars, and has seen only men. Women are legendary monsters that men managed to "escape" many generations ago, when same-sex artificial reproduction was perfected.
A female group of pirates invade the Mars colony and try to steal a ship- and the main character ends up fighting them in a crappy mini-mobile suit... his ship and theirs somehow merges...
The two crews end up having to work together to survive, and funny boy-girl scenarios occur...
What anime am I thinking of?! I can't find it on the internets and google isn't helping.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 14, 2007)

Pokemon?


----------



## 500ml (Apr 14, 2007)

Link said:


> I need your help. Please.
> 
> I can't for the life of me find this anime-
> it's set in the future...
> ...



I know what anime you are talking of, but forgot the name


----------



## Taxman (Apr 14, 2007)

*merges with short question thread


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

can someone please tell me what anime this character is from?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2007)

bump

anyone know? or is it just a random character someone made up?


----------



## rickdickulous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Whats the name of this anime!?*

It was about a guy who was always stuck in his room on his computer and the only person who sees him is the person who works at the corner store. and then somehow it really wasn't his fault and it was a conspiracy or something against him. Its driving me crazy I forgot the name of it anyone know it?


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

NO IDEA..............................


----------



## UnoPieces (Apr 17, 2007)

It's either Jigoku Shoujo or Bleach. Bleach is really good so it is probably Bleach.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2007)

^
LOL

NHK ni youkoso.

It's the only Anime about hikikomoris that I can remember.


----------



## rickdickulous (Apr 17, 2007)

Zaru said:


> ^
> LOL
> 
> NHK ni youkoso.
> ...


THANK YOU whats hikikomoris


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 17, 2007)

As Zaru said, its


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Who is the best subber for Romeo x Juliet and where can I find the downloads?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2007)

get the Metroska pack and then use Media Player Classic or VLC media player.


----------



## angelAurora (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you alot! (yey! I can now watch the animes i downloaded. )


----------



## Reging (May 1, 2007)

Where is the anime topic for Basilisk: The Kouga Ninja Scrolls? I remember seeing one but either the search doesn't work right now or there really isn't one. Could someone perform a quick search and provide me with a link please.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2007)

Reging said:


> Where is the anime topic for Basilisk: The Kouga Ninja Scrolls? I remember seeing one but either the search doesn't work right now or there really isn't one. Could someone perform a quick search and provide me with a link please.



Here it is

(That took me 15 seconds, you could have done that too ~~ )


----------



## Reging (May 1, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Here it is
> 
> (That took me 15 seconds, you could have done that too ~~ )


Thanks. It's weird but like I said I tried searching "basilisk" and it finds nothing. I also looked few pages through the anime section but I didn't see it on the first few pages.


----------



## NecroFox (May 4, 2007)

*NANA fans*

I have recently started to watch the anime NANA and I really enjoying it. I know the subs come out on a weird basis but I heard it ended at episode 47. Is that true?


----------



## MUSOLINI (May 4, 2007)

yes it did


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (May 9, 2007)

*What anime is this?*

if anyone can tell me what anime this is from, i would really appreciate it. my sister posted this on my myspace....she thought it was inu yasha......what an anime retard. >.<


----------



## Hikaru (May 9, 2007)

Oh My Goddess?


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (May 9, 2007)

i just did a google image search on oh my goddes, it came up a positive match! thanx!


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2007)

Anybody know where I can find just the episode of Blood+ that aired last night on Cartoon Network? I missed it...


----------



## Arfus (May 26, 2007)

*"Dare"*

"Dare" Whats that is it a chinese game? or some thing in many animes they play it  when they go in scary place etc 1 girl and 1 boy? can some one tell me more about the game?


----------



## Six* (May 27, 2007)

you meant the japanese, _kimodameshi_, right?

when people(usually two people) are dared to go to a scary place, up til a certain goal and do something to prove they made it there. usually, they sign a notebook, bring back a charm or anything from there, etc.


----------



## Arfus (May 27, 2007)

ye thats it! whats it translated?


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 7, 2007)

where could i find all the cowboy bebop and outlaw star dubbed episodes?


----------



## Tokokage (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm looking for an anime that's apparently rather obscure and I was hoping someone here could help. I saw some clips of it at a club sans sound, it centered around this dude who could transform into some sort of demon and fought against other demons such as a turtle with peoples faces fused to its shell, some sort of ghost dragon that could control water, and some harpies. There was also a blond dude who also had some sort of demonic power and there was a chick who I assume is the main character's love interest who gets attacked by the previously described ghost dragon and who also appears naked several times. It was all just so weird that I couldn't help but seek it out, thanks in advance.


----------



## ez (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone have Tenchi Muyo OVA 3?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 21, 2007)

Is RahXephon a good anime to see?


----------



## syfer (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello !
I am looking for an anime but can remember the name : i saw the first episode and it was about a little girl who whished to be older to heal her father , and about the father's ex girlfriend(i think) who whished to be younger.
If anyone could tell me the name of this anime it would be great !

Ps: i found rahxephon really good.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 7, 2007)

Who are the subbers of KARAS?


----------



## huxter (Jul 12, 2007)

any idea what anime is this from?? 



and any good sites to view anime online?


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 13, 2007)

*What anime is this? v.oldschool*

Elfen Lied - Rosemary's Baby (Fantomas)

It's a dogeball anime when I watched as a kid, does anybody know the english name?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 13, 2007)

google is your friend

Honō no Tōkyūji Dodge Danpei

also known as Dodge Danpei  *danpei is the name of the main character*


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 14, 2007)

Is there anywhere I can watch/read this?


----------



## adil (Jul 16, 2007)

*did tenjou tenge totally end*

are there going to be any more episodes  of tenjou tenge or did the manga and anime finish!?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 16, 2007)

The status on if more episodes will come are unknown. It has been quite a long time since any were released in OVA form as well. The manga, however, is still going on.


----------



## xxdollarbillxx (Jul 16, 2007)

what?? some more tenjou tenge anime?? didn't u see how bad the tv series and ova were??? that is just the fate of all Oh! Great's work, they never make successful or good animes. But then again Killzone got a sequel so it wont surprise me if Tenjou Tenge gets one also


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 16, 2007)

I enjoyed the anime, and I wish they continue because the manga is awesome!


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2007)

*What anime is this from? [picture]*

I'd post this in the _Short Question/Short Answer Thread_ but it dosn't look very reliable.

Anyway, what anime is this picture from?



This was posted on 4chan and I'm quite curious.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like Di Gi Charat, but im not sure


----------



## Six* (Jul 17, 2007)

i think i know that

the title is a sounds a bit like 'Naruto' but obviously its not naruto... i forgot the title


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2007)

it's NOT a Di Gi Charat

*Six*, may you be talking about Narutaru? I haven't seen it, tho that's the title that spunds completely like Naruto.


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2007)

Those nekominis are just too cute.


----------



## Six* (Jul 17, 2007)

Nanatsusaya said:


> it's NOT a Di Gi Charat
> 
> *Six*, may you be talking about Narutaru? I haven't seen it, tho that's the title that spunds completely like Naruto.


yes, i think that's it... i saw it a few times on animax... and as i remember... its about this city... where cats look like small people... and they talk, and walk, and do stuff. not sure about the story itself tho.


----------



## Fai (Jul 17, 2007)

D'aww..that is just _too_ adorable.


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2007)

So this is from that Narutoruto anime?


----------



## Naya (Jul 18, 2007)

No, the right spelling is *Narutaru*.

However, I doubt it's it... cause as far as I know Narutaru is about some pokemon-like creatures.


----------



## Arazial (Jul 18, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I'd post this in the _Short Question/Short Answer Thread_ but it dosn't look very reliable.
> 
> Anyway, what anime is this picture from?
> 
> ...




Sorry I didn't catch your thread earlier or I would've posted.  Anyways, it's not from Narutaru.  The picture is from Magical Nyan Nyan Taruto.


----------



## Six* (Jul 18, 2007)

that's it! taruto! sounds like naruto, eh?


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 18, 2007)

*School Rumble*

Does anyone know if a third season is coming out?  If so, does anyone know when it's supposed to launch?  Thanks.


----------



## Gene (Jul 18, 2007)

A third season hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Those nekominis are just too cute.



Yep xD


----------



## syfer (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to continue One piece by reading the manga instaed of watching the anime , can anyone tell me which volume or chapter i should pick to continue the serie at water 7 (after they rescued robin and survived the buster call). ?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 21, 2007)

*Whats this anime?*

I remember seeing this anime a long long time ago, it was like a mini-series like 12 episodes (maybe more maybe less) the people in it used gundam like suits and one of the characters was a transexual and masqueraded around as a girl( and got the attention of one of the main characters) then died fighting something.... My memory on this anime is very fuzzy but i would like to watch it again. Does anyone know this anime?


----------



## P-Nut (Aug 26, 2007)

*Black Lagoon (first season)*

Hey this might be a stupid question but Im gonna ask it anyways....
Ive seen blacklagoon the 2nd barrage but I never thought there was a first season... which a friend of mine said he downloaded a while ago... 

Is the first season any good.. Is revy in it? and is it worth watching?


grtz
pnut


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Erm, both seasons contain almost the same emount of episodes.

Basically, the story starts with the first season, and second barrage just continues it.

You should watch it.


----------



## ChopChop (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for a anime, but i can't remember it's title . So if you know a anime (I think there was a manga too) with male character who looks kinda Mugenish (imo) and fight using guns and with a girl with some kind of wicked overpowered arm/hand, please let me know.


----------



## Murderous Intent (Sep 13, 2007)

*searching...*

Im looking for some anime of which I once saw a few gifs on this forum, the prob is that I dont know the title of the anime. 

The anime was about women who had dragon powers or something, they could turn into a dragon of some sort. I know this sounds rather vague but if there are people who saw it they will most likely recognize it since I highly doubt the possibility of more animes of this kind being around.

tyia


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not sure, but check Ikkitousen, it might be it. 


But i might be wrong


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 13, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> I am not sure, but check Ikkitousen, it might be it.
> 
> 
> But i might be wrong



I think it's Ikkitousen, it's about women&men with a "dragon" inside them. Otherwise it could be Tenjou Tenge??(not sure if dragons was in em)


----------



## Murderous Intent (Sep 13, 2007)

Ikkitousen, thats it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Finvarra (Sep 16, 2007)

In that case slight change of question does the movie for Tsubasa Chronicle actualy exist?

Thanks


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Sep 29, 2007)

does anyone know when "strawberry panic" is going to be released on dvd? 

all i know is that media blasters has licensed it.


----------



## Novalis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Strawberry Panic!_ 



The anime has been released in Japan periodically; the first boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box I" (in regular and special editions), was released on June 23 2006. The boxset contained the first and second episodes of the series, "Cherry Blossom Hill" and "Etoile" and sold 1,918 units as of late November 2006. The second boxset, titled "Strawberry Panic DVD Box II" (in regular and special editions), was released on July 25 2006, featuring the third episode "Attic", the fourth episode, "You on the White Horse", and the fifth episode, "Younger Sisters"; it sold 2,814 units as of late November 2006. The regular and special editions of the boxset are similar in content, but the special editions are packaged in jacket sleeve, and contain an original booklet which includes other merchandise, such as portable plates and straps. The special edition includes different versions of the opening and closing themes, and deleted scenes.

The third boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box III", was released on August 25 2006, featuring the sixth episode, "Greenhouse", the seventh episode, "Thorny Trap", and the eighth episode, "Hydrangeas"; it sold 2,464 units. The fourth boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box IV", was released on September 22 2006, containing the ninth episode, "Memories", the tenth episode, "Private Lessons", and the eleventh episode, "Meteor Shower"; the boxset sold 2,074 units. The fifth boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box V", was released on October 25 2006. The boxset contained the twelfth episode, "Summertime", the thirteenth episode, "The Roar of the Waves", and the fourteenth episode, "More than Best Friends"; the boxset sold 2,595 units. The sixth boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box VI", went on sale in Japan on November 24 2006 containing the fifteenth episode, "Heroine", the sixteenth episode, "Behind the Scenes", and the seventeenth episode, "Secret"; this boxset sold 2,146 units. These sales figures are as of late November 2006.

The seventh boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box VII", was released on December 22 2006 and contained the eighteenth, nineteenth, and twentieth episodes, "Storm of Love", "Refrain", and "Confession" respectively. The eighth boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD VIII", was released on January 25 2007. This boxset contained the twenty-first episode, "Like a Flower", the twenty-second episode "Duel", and the twenty-third episode "Labyrinth". The final boxset, "Strawberry Panic DVD Box IX", was released on February 23 2007, featuring the twenty-fourth episode, "Ring of Destiny", the twenty-fifth episode, "Waltz", and the final episode, "A Beginning".


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Sep 30, 2007)

was it released in japan or america?


----------



## Novalis (Oct 5, 2007)

Japan and America 

---------------------

But "Stawberry Panic" has received a bad write-up !


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there ever gonna be a continuation of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?
I heard there was but I didn't really see anything about...


----------



## Novalis (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, there has been news about a possible second season to the anime series !


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh where can I find the news


----------



## Novalis (Oct 5, 2007)

*Haruhi 2nd Season News* ^_^


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Shireks like a girl*
Me happy =DDDDDDDD


----------



## Hisdudeness (Oct 12, 2007)

*Question on series*

So whats the deal? Is Claymore and Darker then Black done? god i hope not, its been a while sense i have looked forward to new episodes of a series like those two, so please say it aint so!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 13, 2007)

Do any fansubbers release any anime at 1080i or 1080p?


----------



## Springlake (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone could recommend any Anime similar to Hellsing or Darker than Black?

Would be much appriciated!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone know when the JJBA Phantom Blood movie will be released and available over the net?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello people! I have been looking for a certian medieval anime wich I have been searching for quiet some time but I have been rather unsuccesful to find it.

I saw a little clip about it when I was in vacations and wath had he chance to saw in it was:
A huge knight with other soldiers that pwned this guy with a blond girl that looked like a nurse, then a comrade of the with a bow as about to shot at the huge knight but this knight threatened him to kill hes pals.
Then a spell hitted the other soldiers and the Huge knight, wich was casted by wizard comrade that was lying on the ground.
After that the Huge knight flees , also they showed the cover of the dvd wich was this 2 kids and the blondie nurse in a prairie.

This aint Scrapped Princess tought.

Please! Help me! I am desperated to know wath anime or ova was this.


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 23, 2007)

*anime with dancing vegtables*

i saw a new anime wtih dancing vegtables, i forgot the name. thought it might be good for my cousin. any1 know it?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 23, 2007)

What episode of Makai Senki Disgaea featured the Prinny Revolt?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it Yakitake Japan!?


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 23, 2007)

nope, it was with 3d dancing veggis in the intro. it was sum agriculture anime that just came out @_@


----------



## Fenix (Oct 23, 2007)

are you sure it's not porn?

cause...


----------



## Codde (Oct 23, 2007)

This is Sparta!
Moyashimon?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 23, 2007)

I know this isn't anime, but Veggietales came to my mind.


----------



## wherezmytofu (Oct 24, 2007)

ah, it was that  moyashimon thanx


----------



## Barry. (Nov 6, 2007)

What chapter of the manga did the Tenjou Tenge anime stop at?


----------



## Ryukizu (Nov 8, 2007)

can somebody tell me from which series this avatar is?
Link removed


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 8, 2007)

Sauce plox.


----------



## Enma Ai (Nov 11, 2007)

*???*



Anyone know what this is from?


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2007)

Enma Ai said:


> Anyone know what this is from?








That looks like Kagami from Kodomo No Jikan
She was at a funfair and she had a similar fox-mask on.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2007)

Berri-chan said:


> What chapter of the manga did the Tenjou Tenge anime stop at?



I started reading again from Chapter 47!
^^ After I finished watching the anime. It picks up nicely from there.


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 15, 2007)

Sauce plox.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Nov 17, 2007)

I used to watch an anime where the guy gets weapons from the name of the monster or something and the monster meat tastes amazing lool what is this anime again..
there was also a talking horse..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2007)

Where are the genshiken and hikaru no go topics?

I need the MU downloads


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2007)

is there a site that is similar to gotlurk.net

that lists lots of anime recent or old that are exclusive from a xdcc bot downloadable?

if nothing else you can always pm me the answer


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 22, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Where are the genshiken and hikaru no go topics?
> 
> I need the MU downloads



Genshiken season 2: here
Hikaru no Go: er...the topic is dead, but here it is anyway, unless there was one made more recently that I missed - here



			
				 x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> I used to watch an anime where the guy gets weapons from the name of the monster or something and the monster meat tastes amazing lool what is this anime again...
> there was also a talking horse..


Blood Reign: Curse of the Yoma has a talking carnivorous horse.  But that's all I remember, so I don't know if it is the series you are looking for.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone made a thread about the Live Action DB Movie? If so what's the link?


----------



## ez (Nov 28, 2007)

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=278507[/DLMURL]


----------



## Ritsu (Nov 28, 2007)

So Adult Swim got me interested in _*Blood+*_. It looks pretty cool. 

I noticed there's also a related movie called _*Blood: The Last Vampire*_. I was wondering in what sequence do the show and movie occur, if any? Should I watch the movie before or after the series?


----------



## yvj (Dec 1, 2007)

What anime/animes are these GIF's from?


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 1, 2007)

yvj said:


> What anime/animes are these GIF's from?


I'm not sure for this one, but I think it's Sumire from Venus Versus Virus.

Zero no Tsukaima.


----------



## Ritsu (Dec 2, 2007)

Um another question I had was if Blood+ is still in the dubbing process or not. If so, how far along are they?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 3, 2007)

What's the name of the song playing at the end of Ghost in the Shell's SAC episode 17 entitled "Angel's Share"?


----------



## sugoi_ninja (Dec 3, 2007)

does anyone know when volume 13 of BOKURA GA ITA comes out!!


----------



## Guyver_One (Dec 4, 2007)

What is the status on Hellsing Ultimate 04?

I've been looking and I can't seem to find the thread nor any information about it. Is it out and has it been subbed yet?


----------



## glacieous (Dec 4, 2007)

Guyver_One said:


> What is the status on Hellsing Ultimate 04?
> 
> I've been looking and I can't seem to find the thread nor any information about it. Is it out and has it been subbed yet?



According to Wiki, It had been delayed and is now scheduled for Feb 22, 2008.


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anybody have a download link for xxxHolic movie in a translated form please?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 8, 2007)

Finvarra said:


> Does anybody have a download link for xxxHolic movie in a translated form please?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



/me changes my question slightly

Does anybody know if the XXXHolic Movie, details found at  from 2005 was ever translated?

I am seeminly failing to find it. 

Please Please if you have any clue that might lead to me fidning a download please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get Screenshots of Kenichi? Also is DGrayman any good? For ex. if you're into naruto, death note, bleach, blood+, etc.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 8, 2007)

im looking for a anime that give the felling when u look at TTGL(Toppa Tenge Gurren-Lagann) like a WTF and Damn lets whatch it 10times more...


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok so *Tsubasa Chronicles: Tokyo Revelations* I know there is an one episode OVA for this, but i was told that there is a prior two seasons of 52 episodes as well. However I can't seem to find them or even of thats correct. Also is this show a continuation, are there other Tsubasa Chronicles prior to Tokyo Revelations? any information/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ritsu said:


> Um another question I had was if Blood+ is still in the dubbing process or not. If so, how far along are they?



Yes Blood+ is still on Adult Swim, it's not over yet. Tonight is Ep.36 and it has 50 episodes. If that's what you meant. Some people are hoping that since this is ending before Death Note maybe Bleach will return in this time slot.


----------



## Kumoriken (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo, everyone. Got two questions.

*ONE:
*
What anime is this picture from? D:


*Spoiler*: __ 




((Click for larger image))[/spoiler

TWO:

I reado someone else's post, and this anime sounds REALLY good. But no one replied to the post. I'm wondering if anyone actually does know what anime this is. X_x;

Here's his/her description of the anime.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link said:


> I need your help. Please.
> 
> I can't for the life of me find this anime-
> it's set in the future...
> ...






Thanks to anyone who can help. ^_^
~~Kumo


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 20, 2007)

Umm, does anyone know what anime are these pictures from?


*Spoiler*: __ 











As far as I can tell, they're from Ghibli's series.


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 20, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Yo, everyone. Got two questions.
> 
> *ONE:
> *
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Girls Bravo ep 2, 8.34mins ruthly.

I looked at it when you posted and throught hmm probaly girls bravo, but only just remmberd to go check.


----------



## Kumoriken (Dec 21, 2007)

Heh. Thanks, Fin. ^^
Now if someone could answer my second question, that'd be great.


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 21, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Heh. Thanks, Fin. ^^
> Now if someone could answer my second question, that'd be great.



That one I have no clue about.


----------



## Volken (Dec 21, 2007)

I want to read/watch Monster at some point. If the anime or manga better?


----------



## Sirius (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know a good site for free online viewing of animes?


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 22, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I want to read/watch Monster at some point. If the anime or manga better?



As far as I can tell, both are equal. Nothing seems to be left out of the anime or added in for that matter (aka no fillers).

I think it would just be personal choice. Manga would probably be faster, but anime has the music and voices and stuff.

Although, I would lean toward anime in this case.



Sirius said:


> Anybody know a good site for free online viewing of animes?



The only ones I know of would be youtube, dailymotion, or maybe veoh



Kumoriken said:


> I read someone else's post, and this anime sounds REALLY good. But no one replied to the post. I'm wondering if anyone actually does know what anime this is. X_x;



From what I can tell, I haven't seen it myself to be sure, its Vandread



I fell like I should ask a question myself for some reason.....


----------



## Springlake (Dec 22, 2007)

Ahwell, I hope this is the right thread for this question.

Anyone know where to get the OST for the anime The Skull Man?


----------



## Springlake (Dec 23, 2007)

Cheers! Downloading now.


----------



## dinnersquadron (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find The Place Promised in Our Early Days with hard/pretty subs?


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the website where you can see who's going to sub what?


----------



## Springlake (Jan 22, 2008)

Let's see, the theme that usually plays during the guy who's manipulation everything from behind the scenes in Tsubasa Chronicles, anyone know what the song it called?

EDIT: Nevermind, found what I was looking for.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there a website like mangaupdates.com that lets you keep track of what episode of anime that you are on?

It a convenient feature they have for manga chapters, but its lacking on anime.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 28, 2008)

This is not the right section for such a question as it does not pertain to the forum.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 28, 2008)

*merges with short question thread in KTV-channel 12

*ventures to guess Spice and Wolf


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 31, 2008)

It's definitely not Horo from S & W.
Probably some obscure anime shit series


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you recommend an angsty or romantic anime


----------



## Barry. (Jan 31, 2008)

This isn't the recommendation thread. Try *here*


----------



## Edo (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone recommend Kino's Journey (_Kino no Tabi _)?

And where to download it?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen Desert Punk and if so was it any good


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Has anyone seen Desert Punk and if so was it any good



I've seen the whole thing and I have to advise you that if you like crude humor, then Desert Punk's right for you. The first half of the series is plain funny, but when you get to the last half, the mood gets much darker as the anime turns more serious.

Imo, the main character (Desert Punk) is not your typical protagonist like the others since he doesn't give much crap about others. Though he does like boobs..


----------



## Edo (Feb 23, 2008)

Is there a thread with anime/manga that were made into live action movies? like a listed of already made ones and a list of ones that are planed to be made?


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, my friend sent me this, asking what it was.
And I couldn't figure it out. Looks familiar, and I'm almost positive it doesn't come from any hentai.
Can anyone tell me the anime from which this scene is from?

This song.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2008)

@Kumoriken: Clannad


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> @Kumoriken: Clannad



._.;
Wow, that was quick.
Thanks so much. :]
<3


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 25, 2008)

*What anime is this?*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Artanis a perv. Go figure.lol But I have no idea.


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 25, 2008)

...Perv

Seriously though, fuken saved


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

Light the Kira-signal, looks like something that he would know about.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 25, 2008)

short question/short answer thread....DO YOU USE IT?!?!

*merges*


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 25, 2008)

Koharu Biyori 


Link removed

The opening is amazing.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BfuOc8OujY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 29, 2008)

Wait, I'm confused about this Koharu Biyori anime...
I found a streaming episode, but only one. And it had different visuals for the opening than the one posted here...
Are there any more episodes of this anime? ._.;


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 29, 2008)

There are 2 OVAs out, only OVA 1 is subbed.

The opening in my post is the DVD opening. 

OVA 3 will be out on March 21st.


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 29, 2008)

G@R-chan said:


> There are 2 OVAs out, only OVA 1 is subbed.
> 
> The opening in my post is the DVD opening.
> 
> OVA 3 will be out on March 21st.



Ah, thanks for the info.
Any idea if the second one is gonna be subbed?


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 29, 2008)

No idea, 2 fansub groups have released OVA 1. 
So I'm expecting one of those 2 would soon release the second.


----------



## shadow warrior (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys.
Was wondering where this wallpaper comes from:


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 15, 2008)

Which anime is this from?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2008)

^Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion.


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 15, 2008)

Where can I find Ninja scroll series and the movie???


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 20, 2008)

Which anime/show is this from.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 21, 2008)

^ It's from .


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 21, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> ^ It's from .



Thanks you!


----------



## Finvarra (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anybody know who this character is please / were from.



Ref: I keep finding it linked to the fate stay night range but have no clue if it really is or what character etc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 25, 2008)

^ The lace, ribbons, and the costume design does look like something out of Fate/Stay night but none of the girls have that kind of hair, as far as I know.

She looks more like  (due to the hair alone) but you'd need a second opinion.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2008)

Where are these from?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 26, 2008)

^ First is Yoko Ritona from Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann (TTGL).

The girl in the gif is Kotomi Ichinose from Clannad.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> ^ First is Yoko Ritona from Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann (TTGL).
> 
> The girl in the gif is Kotomi Ichinose from Clannad.



Thanks


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 26, 2008)

^_Perona_ from *One Piece*.


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2008)

Recently, someone had a gif of Clannad's lovely Fujiyabashi Kyou doing the magical incantantion:

Henge! Piraruke Piraruke ~ Gyo Gyo Gyo Gyo Gyo! I like Fish! <-

[From the imagination of course]

I've accused Kira of having this, but just to clarify since he hasn't replied, it isn't someone else is it?


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 27, 2008)

^
I remember Kira having a gif of Magical Girl Kyou.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 7, 2008)

ifile.it

^Someone tell me who the girl in the bottom left corner is. Is she from Negima?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anybody know a site that provides fansub updates via RSS?

Like, I want to have a feed for the few anime I keep up-to-date with so I'll know as soon as a fansub appears. Naruto, Bleach, Zoku Sayonara Zetsoubou Sensei, Code Geass, xxxHolic Kei, etc...

Edit: Okay, Shinsen-Subs provides RSS for their releases, which is great. So that takes care of xxxHolic Kei at least...now if I could just get Zoku and Code Geass...


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 11, 2008)

Can someone name the person who sang this opening song please: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taxman (Apr 11, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> Can someone name the person who sang this opening song please:
> *Spoiler*: __



Yuko Sasaki


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 11, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Yuko Sasaki



Thank you


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Which anime is these from?_


----------



## NitroFrost (Apr 18, 2008)

*Anime help please*

YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE

What is this show the tabs on youtube don't help me much. Please some one help me.




O AND THE SONG IS PROBABLY MY FAV. just as a side note.


----------



## Sasuke X (Apr 18, 2008)

Peacemaker.


----------



## TAAU (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it's Peacekamer. 

[EDIT] Ah, beaten. Had too many windows open at once, heh[/EDIT]


----------



## NitroFrost (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey guys another quick question I want to see the episode but I don't remember which one it is. I believe its Anko but I could be wrong there is a Female Anbu in front of the Fallen heros statue (were kakashi goes). I also want to know if that is Anko I think it is but I am not sure she says something like I will avenge you Hayata. Thanks


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2008)

That's the lover of gekko hayate (coughing swords guy who died by suna's hands), she's never shown again in the story.


----------



## NitroFrost (Apr 25, 2008)

Really do you know what episode it is. I always thought it was Anko


----------



## Levithian (Apr 28, 2008)

*I cant find all the Tsubasa Chronicle episodes streaming, just a few random episodes I have looked for hours, none of the links pan out, where can I find them all streaming?*


----------



## Arfus (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pokemon DP what episode dose may appear?*

Pokemon DP what episode dose may appear?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just want to know the best site where I can watch anime online with good quality.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

> Does anybody know a site that provides fansub updates via RSS?



Anyone...?


----------



## ez (May 1, 2008)

You can try this site: any GB member causes trouble 

This one too: Burning away all but Sasuke's head and arm


----------



## lucky (May 5, 2008)

Final Trailer from Summit Entertainment

at 2:00 you see gohan fight buu again.  i don't remember this in DBZ though.  where is that scene from?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 6, 2008)

lucky said:


> Link removed
> 
> at 2:00 you see gohan fight buu again.  i don't remember this in DBZ though.  where is that scene from?



It's actually from an intro/opening from something.

I can't remember if it's in the opening of Dragon Ball GT, or from a DBZ video game ((I'm almost positive it's GT)), but I know it's from an opening of sorts.

EDIT: I was wrong about it being GT. I'm still almost positive it's from an intro to something, 'cause I remember it being a part from some sort of short video snippet of Goku and Vegeta fighting other bad guys (I can't remember if it was Cell and Freeza or Brolly and someone else) while Gohan was fighting Buu, and possibly other characters in it as well. This is gonna bug me now, if I can't figure it out. Hah.


----------



## shadow warrior (May 11, 2008)

Oh snap! Seems the link I posted was poopish.
Here's the pic is again:


I was wondering where this is from?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have softsubs for Girls Bravo season one?


----------



## ~Flippy (May 15, 2008)

Which anime is the poster to the left from? It doesnt give a title of the series. What's it about?


----------



## Taxman (May 15, 2008)

actually, it does give a title...

it's ef

most likely ef - a tale of memories


----------



## ez (May 19, 2008)

anyone know what show is being used in this amv?

You don't have to take it anymore


----------



## G@R-chan (May 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> anyone know what show is being used in this amv?
> 
> k try with this



Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Strikers


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 6, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2008)

Lucky Shit Star


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 6, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## nehnehneji (Jun 6, 2008)

I think this is the right place to be asking...

There was a Batman: Gotham Knight anime thread  created in Channel 12 but I can't find it using search or google. Could someone point me to the thread?

Thanks


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2008)

Batman: Gotham Knight is an Animatrix-like series of shorts that release on my 21st birthday (July 8th, 2008). 

Trailer:


----------



## nehnehneji (Jun 6, 2008)

^Just found it but thank you!!!!! 

Never get tired of watching that trailer...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 8, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## ez (Jun 8, 2008)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Fleecy (Jun 8, 2008)

Where's this from?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 8, 2008)

baccano episode 16


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 9, 2008)

Where are these from?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 9, 2008)

The first one is from Soul Eater, which I'm really lovin' as of late. Watch it.

Second one I'm not totally sure...


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 11, 2008)

When will TTGL and Soul Eater hit the US?


----------



## paolo215 (Jun 11, 2008)

does anyone knows naruto channel in USA comcast??


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 11, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> When will TTGL and Soul Eater hit the US?



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann will begin airing Stateside on the Sci-Fi Channel on July 28th @ 11pm ET.

There is no known North American license for the anime of Soul Eater. The first manga volume however will hit shelves July 29th.



paolo215 said:


> does anyone knows naruto channel in USA comcast??



Errrr...can you rephrase your question...?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anyone know a good site where u can wtch anime?

And can anyone recommend me an anime thats like FMA?


----------



## serpens_black (Jun 13, 2008)

*Looking for an old anime of my childhood*

Hello every1!
I'm looking for an anime I used to see 10 years or so ago, and I don't remember too much about it, so if you can help me....

It was about a boy with a sword who was in a quest to find a group of magical spheres of some kind that you put in a socket in the sword to imbue it with magical powers, or something like that... The bad guy was bald, and he had the "wind" sphere or something like that in his sword and was able to shoot  energy blasts in the form of a half moon, or something like that. The boy had first the "lightning" sphere, but he couldn't control it properly and got possessed when he used it, i think...

Maybe there was too a woman with very long hair who made you age very quickly???

Any1 has an idea of what anime I'm talking about????

Plz help!


----------



## fallot (Jun 14, 2008)

I may be shooting in the dark here, but on the off chance I'm right; Could it be Pirates of Dark Water? Its not an anime, but I can't really remember anything else that fits the bill.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jun 14, 2008)

In Rave Master there was a sword with a socket.
But the rest doesn't match so much (and it's not that old)


----------



## serpens_black (Jun 14, 2008)

Thx a lot to all you who answered, but in the end i found it by myself, it's "Kenyuu Densetsu Yaiba"
The first anime I ever saw  Anyways, it really is that old (the manga started to run in 1988) but the anime is of the middle 90's. If any1 is interested I really recommend it, it's worth it.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 15, 2008)

I can not remember the name of an anime and it has been bothering me to no end, mostly because i want to watch it again. Its a Romantic comedy harem-ish series. The lead's name I believe was Riku, at least I think that what is was. 

One of the female leads name was Tuskasa. Another female lead had legends of her greatness told every episode. One in particular was one about a chocolate  banana. Then there was also one another female lead. 

Also I remembered was there was a little yellow chick that could kick some serious arse.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope this is appropriate for this thread . . .

Okay, so, I have a really potentially dumb question, but can someone give me an episode number for One Piece where Nami speaks? It doesn't matter the number, as long as Nami speaks a considerably good amount. She has the same seiyuu as a main character from Lovely Complex and I just want to hear her voice in a different anime series. It would be interesting. C:

Thanks!


----------



## Jayka (Jun 16, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> I can not remember the name of an anime and it has been bothering me to no end, mostly because i want to watch it again. Its a Romantic comedy harem-ish series. The lead's name I believe was Riku, at least I think that what is was.
> 
> One of the female leads name was Tuskasa. Another female lead had legends of her greatness told every episode. One in particular was one about a chocolate  banana. Then there was also one another female lead.
> 
> Also I remembered was there was a little yellow chick that could kick some serious arse.


That should be


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## Jayka (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?


Lovely Complex (/LoveCom).


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the GITS 2: Innocence intro track?


----------



## SakuraKitten (Jul 4, 2008)

*Anyone know what anime this might be..*

was a mecha, starts with a boy occasionally seeing these huge mecha battling and then he is pulled (sent) across to their dimension..


----------



## Botzu (Jul 4, 2008)

SakuraKitten said:


> was a mecha, starts with a boy occasionally seeing these huge mecha battling and then he is pulled (sent) across to their dimension..



dual parallel trouble adventure


----------



## SakuraKitten (Jul 4, 2008)

awesome thx, been wanting to watch it again


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 7, 2008)

*Which anime is this girl from?*



+rep to anyone who can tell me...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> +rep to anyone who can tell me...



Not an anime, that's XP-tan 

Here's a better explanation than I can ever give:


----------



## Zenou (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## MaPHacK (Jul 8, 2008)

sailor moon obviously


----------



## Uzumaki Panda (Jul 8, 2008)

it is Windows XP


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 17, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 17, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?



The character is from Fate Stay Night, but the sean is not in the anime.

I think its from the unlimited blade works part of the game, but I have not played the whole of the game so not 100% but 98% sure at least.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm confused about something regarding the anime Claymore.

Was episode 6-8 I believe, taking place before 1-5?


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Eyesheild 21: need help finding an episode*

I wanna get into this anime again and I remember I left off when they introduced this one kid that looked like sena..only he had white hair..I think.

and also if you guys kno any websites to dl the anime would be great 

thanks for your help


----------



## kchi55 (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't really wanna burst your bubble, but imo, the manga series is a lot more epic than the anime: the art and general feel of the anime is just... meh... 
Also, take into consideration that the anime stops before the team even reaches the christmas bowl, while the manga is still running.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay trying to find an anime I saw a long long time ago. I'd say the show was probably made in the the early 90's or the late 80's...or even 70's....who knows

Basically, it's about a mountain kid (I think he was born in the city, then later raised in the mountains...by wolves?) who goes to school and it's full of comedy since he doesn't know much about civilization. He also lost his sister when they were young so he's trying to find her. His favorite food is Chow Mein (or whatever the japanese name is) because when they were wandering around the city before he got into the wilds/mountain for whatever reason, his sister tried to steal some for him since they can't afford it. Fairly big cast of characters at his school, and there's an American guy who wears huge chains and other blings, they're so heavy that he couldn't even swim in one episode.

Again, fairly old show, so plenty of "chibi" scenes and that sort of stuff.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 2, 2008)

Which anime are these from?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 2, 2008)

It says "Ergo Proxy" right there.


----------



## pieter (Aug 3, 2008)

does anyone know what char is this ?


----------



## Fenix (Aug 3, 2008)

Elfen Lied


----------



## NitroFrost (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there a download limit for animeplus! users cuz I plan on downloading a poop load of that site if I buy a 1 month pass but if there is a limit I am not so.

Limit and is it worth it.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 5, 2008)

NitroFrost said:


> is it worth it.



No paying site is worth it


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 5, 2008)

If you're going to pay then pay to the people who actually made the anime not some pay sites that use other people's work for their own profit.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 14, 2008)

What anime is this? Could any1 tell me because its look pretty interresting.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 14, 2008)

^Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Code Geass.



pieter said:


> does anyone know what char is this ?



That's generic art. There's probably a gazillion characters similar to it. Could be just random art from an artist, or random art from some h-game or whatever.


You'd need a lot of luck to have someone look here that happens to know who that is. If she even has a name.


----------



## NitroFrost (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there a good WWII anime out there. Something like band of brothers but Animated. I would perfer it be about the Americans in WWII but if its about the british or any of the other allies I would take it. I would take it as well if it was about the nazi's also just want to see a good WWII anime. (Operation Darkness for the 360 = awesome).


----------



## Shurnai (Aug 17, 2008)

*I need some advice*

I don't know if this belongs here... but... meh. I actually consider this a question with a short answer anyway... so... meh.

Here's the deal... I've been reading the Prince of Tennis manga for quite some time now. In fact... technically... I'm close to finishing. I'm in the 300's. But... I'm obsessed with anime no matter how different from the manga it is. I've thought about it, and I wouldn't mind watching subs.

The sub of Prince of Tennis is _going _to be completed right?

Anyway... basically... I'm considering quitting reading the manga and just watching the sub anime. Of course... I'd start from episode 1 obviously. I know this might sound stupid... but... your not in my position so please don't judge me. Let's be serious for once okay?

Should I do this or just continue reading the manga?

Or... should I finish reading the manga _then _watch the sub?

I just can't decide what I should do... so... help would be _much _appreciated. Thanks.

Edit Note: I used to be able to read manga well, but for some reason, I just can't read it as well as I used to. I just thought you guys should know.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 19, 2008)

Shurnai said:


> The sub of Prince of Tennis is _going _to be completed right?



How's anyone suppose to know that? The sub groups can break up one day, staff could go missing or have real life responsibilities, etc 

Nothing's for certain


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## chrisp (Sep 1, 2008)

Is Death Note Rewrite: The Visualizing God subbed?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the name of this anime, i describe what i remeber? It came out in either 2006 or 2007, the story seems to shift between three points in time, in the first episode there is a school for knights in a country, the princess of the country is going to attend but of course she is a snob, she can also use magic i believe, the other main character is a boy , looks like hes from the country, he ends up getting into a fight with the princess and completely humilating here. In addition there is a girl sent as an assasin but she is of course a clumsy and inept, the country is run by this old guy who is trying to capitalize on the princess attending the school and wants her to shoot an informerical, then there is a this smoking chick who is a swordmaster and a teacher; theres also an archer somewhere in there; one of the other time periods looks to be about the princess parents or grandparents; and in the last time period the princess and the boy along with 2 or 3 other girls are fighting an army. Does anyone know what this is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

nm, i remebered it was prism ark, but another question
anyone know the name of the show where i think four princess from the monster come to the human realm and live together , i think in a tree house or something, its slice of life and i think its only 13 episodes - ones a vampire, one a witch, one a robot, and i think one wolf or mummy


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 9, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nm, i remebered it was prism ark, but another question
> anyone know the name of the show where i think four princess from the monster come to the human realm and live together , i think in a tree house or something, its slice of life and i think its only 13 episodes - ones a vampire, one a witch, one a robot, and i think one wolf or mummy



 or Magipoka


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

ah that was it, was it ever full subbed, i think i only found 4 episodes in english, and last i checked it wasnt licensed?


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 11, 2008)

^
Renkin San-kyuu Magical Pokaan TV & OVAs

 Dunno if there's activity on this batch.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2008)

^thanks i acutally got it, and thank God they finally subbed it into english, on a another note, is there anyway to get Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei uncut - i figured they might do it if it was released state side, but looks like thats not gonna happen

^maybe this is from season 2 or 3, but i thought there were only 2 twin girls with green hair in higarashi, but there are 3 in your sig


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 12, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^maybe this is from season 2 or 3, but i thought there were only 2 twin girls with green hair in higarashi, but there are 3 in your sig



The third green haired woman in my sig is their mother. 



> on a another note, is there anyway to get Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei uncut - i figured they might do it if it was released state side, but looks like thats not gonna happen



Try ANN, else I don't know how you could get it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, those bitches from hell actually have a mother, she had to have been introduced either towards the end of the first season or in season 2 because i dont think i ever saw her


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 21, 2008)

These are kind of specific..

Which episodes of season 1 of xxxHOLiC are filler? I'm trying to read the manga before I watch it.

Which episodes of D.Gray Man are filler?


----------



## Teleq (Sep 29, 2008)

Can someone tell me what anime this is from? Thanks.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 29, 2008)

Teleq said:


> Can someone tell me what anime this is from? Thanks.



Hayate no Gotoku


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before.

Where's the *BEST *place to download *ALL *of the Prince of Tennis opening and endings? MP3's I mean. The songs themselves.

Help would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 2, 2008)

^


Register first, and download.


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Anywhere else? I've been there before, but, they don't seem to have it all. I think. I'm not sure...


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 4, 2008)

I just checked again, and I noticed something. Gendou doesn't have opening 6 and 7 and I believe they are also missing a couple of endings for Prince of Tennis as well.

Are you guys sure this is the *BEST *place to get the Prince of Tennis openings and endings? It doesn't seem that way, IMO... Any other place I can get them?

Help would really be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone know what anime this woman is from?


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Anyone know what anime this woman is from?




To Aru Majutsu no Index - A Certain Magical Index


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2008)

someone recommend me a new anime where i can get emotionally attach to, that isn't a crappy school boy meets girl or similar cliche type anime.

i'll go for just about anything but i won't watch gundam

right now i only have 1 active new anime to watch and that's corpse princess. need moar anime to entertain me


----------



## Jones (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm looking for an anime about a girl who finds a little star blob and they have adventures together. in the end a classroom of kids is massacred. idk why i want to know, it's just an anime i've watched from days old and would like to know what it is. 

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## ez (Oct 20, 2008)

^sounds like Shadow Star Narutaru


----------



## Jones (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks dude, idk why that was on my mind.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 20, 2008)

Will there be a continuation to the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?


----------



## ez (Oct 20, 2008)

yes, a second season has been confirmed. airs this spring season, i believe. if not that, then winter.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 23, 2008)

In anime, what's with long-haired female characters cutting off a lot of their hair when either ashamed or wanting to prove something? I've seen it in like 3 animes not counting Naruto...dont remember which ones tho.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 24, 2008)

[RS.com]Neon Genesis Evangelion (Renewal) [zx] (Dual Audio)

Should I download this? I've never seen NGE before...


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you should watch the original series before starting Renewal. But, Renewal is a re-cap of things anyways. Do what you want; you will see awesomeness regardless.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 25, 2008)

Renewal is just the original series but re-released IIRC. Maybe I'm wrong? :|


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Renewal is just the original series but re-released IIRC. Maybe I'm wrong? :|



I havent seen it myself but I heard it's pretty much a recap of events that have been re-mastered and re-worked...basically shown at different angles and contains better graphics.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 26, 2008)

What anime is that?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 28, 2008)

What anime is this from?


----------



## Jayka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> What anime is that?


Koutetsushin Jeeg



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What anime is this from?


Berserk(, it's a Behelit.)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 28, 2008)

Where is this from?




Jayka said:


> Berserk(, it's a Behelit.)



Thank you =D


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2008)

^fanart of Claymore


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I re ask a previous question that was never answered?

In anime, what's with long-haired female characters cutting off a lot of their hair when either ashamed or wanting to prove something? I've seen it in like 3 animes not counting Naruto...dont remember which ones tho.


----------



## Jayka (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Can I re ask a previous question that was never answered?
> 
> In anime, what's with long-haired female characters cutting off a lot of their hair when either ashamed or wanting to prove something? I've seen it in like 3 animes not counting Naruto...dont remember which ones tho.


That's an interesting question! I think it's symbolic for a new start or something like that. 

I think  might interest you. It's a page about haircuts in anime and people who cut their hair


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 4, 2008)

What program do I need to use to rip textless OP/ED from DVDs?


----------



## VoodooNinja (Nov 5, 2008)

*what anime is this character from and its name?*

Okay so I remember seeing a gif somewhere here of a top hat wearing person with a mask that is simple and it has a smile on it. He wears a cape and used a knife. 

In the gif
he ran toward a guy wearing what looked like a chinese outfit or something and ran beside him and tried swinging his knife but barely missed his neck and the guy at the same time was trying to kick him both missing. 

What is this masked character/anime?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 5, 2008)

99NineTails99 said:


> What program do I need to use to rip textless OP/ED from DVDs?


virtualdub


Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Can I re ask a previous question that was never answered?
> 
> In anime, what's with long-haired female characters cutting off a lot of their hair when either ashamed or wanting to prove something? I've seen it in like 3 animes not counting Naruto...dont remember which ones tho.


hmmmm...there's a few I can think of like that (Sakura did this in Naruto)

so you'll need to be a bit more specific like...what did the girl look like?


VoodooNinja said:


> Okay so I remember seeing a gif somewhere here of a top hat wearing person with a mask that is simple and it has a smile on it. He wears a cape and used a knife.
> 
> In the gif
> he ran toward a guy wearing what looked like a chinese outfit or something and ran beside him and tried swinging his knife but barely missed his neck and the guy at the same time was trying to kick him both missing.
> ...


sounds like Kaitou Hyakushiki from the anime Yoshinaga-san chi no Gargoyle

The guy has a top hat and wears a cape and wields a knife...I just can't remember anything about the mask.


----------



## VoodooNinja (Nov 5, 2008)

Taxman said:


> virtualdub
> 
> sounds like Kaitou Hyakushiki from the anime Yoshinaga-san chi no Gargoyle
> 
> The guy has a top hat and wears a cape and wields a knife...I just can't remember anything about the mask.



He wore a white mask with a smile on it. it was kinda creepy looking and it looked more like an assasination attempt idk.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 5, 2008)

let me verify something about the mask...was it just a smile or did it have a moustache on it as well?


----------



## VoodooNinja (Nov 5, 2008)

i do not remember a mustache at all it just had dark/purple eyes and smile, pretty simple


----------



## ez (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that's darker than black^^

this is the masked guy, Hei, right?


----------



## VoodooNinja (Nov 5, 2008)

i think that is it, thanks alot


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> virtualdub



Virtualdub can rip DVDs? I was told that it can't handle DVDs.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 7, 2008)

It can work with DVD's.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 9, 2008)

What anime is this gif from?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 9, 2008)

99NineTails99 said:


> Virtualdub can rip DVDs? I was told that it can't handle DVDs.





Ryouji Hirokura said:


> It can work with DVD's.


you have to convert the DVD vob file to AVI first though...


Vicious said:


> What anime is this gif from?


ventures to guess that it's from the Shuffle OVA


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 9, 2008)

Someone was given this as a gift, but does not follow anime. So I was wondering if any of you guys know what series it is from. I'm sure it's possible it could just be a statue not based of anything, but if it is... fill me in thanks.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 17, 2008)

dual parallel trouble adventure


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 22, 2008)

Which animes are these from?


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 26, 2008)

I have recently started watching "X TV," () and the music got my attension. PS If your wundering it seems like a nice anime, I am about halfway through currently.

However I am haveing trouble finding a copy of the ost, or download links for it. If anybody has any ideas please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Shurnai (Nov 27, 2008)

Where can I find *ALL *of the Pokemon Japanese Openings and Endings with *FULL *versions?

And please do not tell me katsuko, because that site is dead now.

Can someone help me out here?

Thanks.


----------



## Finvarra (Nov 27, 2008)

Finvarra said:


> I have recently started watching "X TV," () and the music got my attension. PS If your wundering it seems like a nice anime, I am about halfway through currently.
> 
> However I am haveing trouble finding a copy of the ost, or download links for it. If anybody has any ideas please let me know. Thanks.



Found it, thanks for looking.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 27, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Which animes are these from?



It's from the 30 minute Shounen Jump special, _Tegami Bacchi_.


----------



## Aryashinai (Nov 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Which animes are these from?


 Gantz (Higawa and Kurono/ but Higawa exists only in the manga and has never appeared in anime version).


----------



## Shurnai (Dec 3, 2008)

It appears my question has been ignored. So... I'll ask it again.

Where can I find *ALL *of the Pokemon Japanese Openings and Endings with *FULL *versions?

And please do not tell me katsuko, because that site is dead now.

Can someone help me out here?

Thanks.


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 3, 2008)

Shurnai said:


> It appears my question has been ignored. So... I'll ask it again.
> 
> Where can I find *ALL *of the Pokemon Japanese Openings and Endings with *FULL *versions?
> 
> ...



No idea sorry, there not avalibale at any of the normal places I go to when looking for music relating to animes


----------



## Shurnai (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone else? Someone please help me out here. I don't know where to go now that katsuko is pretty much down for good.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 11, 2008)

Give me a yuri harem


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 11, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Give me a yuri harem


----------



## Sharada (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## cricent (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where these pics are from? 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 13, 2008)

Where is this from?


----------



## Aryashinai (Dec 13, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?


I'm not sure, but I think it could be from a manhwa Shin Angyo Onshi (Sinamhaengeosa) by Youn In-wan and Yang Kyung-il.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 20, 2008)

^
Thank you!



Were is this from?


----------



## Jayka (Dec 25, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> ^
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is Thorkell from Vinland Saga


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 30, 2008)

^
Thanks again.


Anyone know where this is from?


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Dec 30, 2008)

I was wondering, if anyone knows, if there are any good fansub groups out there actually subbing Mouryou no Hako. I kind of want to start watching this, but I don't want to be stuck with a group like Aero. Or am I stuck with them?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 30, 2008)

^Pretty much. Unfortunately the other group hasn't subbed past ep. 2.

@Munboy, that's from the manga _JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know where he's from?


----------



## Levantine (Jan 2, 2009)

cricent said:


> Does anyone know where these pics are from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are from a PS3 game called Valkyria Chronicles. I think there's also an anime adaptation coming this year.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 2, 2009)

is there going to be another full metal panic series?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where this is from?


And this?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know who this is:


----------



## Nanashii (Jan 15, 2009)

@Munboy Dracule O'Brian
first one is from Dragonaut and second Bokurano. Both of them are producted by Gonzo.

@Black Leg Sanji
I assume it's a fan art


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 15, 2009)

Hm 

Thanks for the response, i will ask further around.


----------



## goku_43 (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what the deal is with D. Grayman? No new anime or manga has been released for a while. Sorry if this has already been asked.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2009)

goku_43 said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with D. Grayman? No new anime or manga has been released for a while. Sorry if this has already been asked.


I remember hearing something about a hiatus because of the mangaka's health. Looking around I found news saying that "This year's 51st issue of Weekly Shonen Jump has announced on Monday that Katsura Hoshino has put her D.Gray-man supernatural adventure manga on hold due to her health. The magazine has not announced when D.Gray-man will return" back in November of last year.


----------



## silly (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know where's that pic from ?


----------



## Nz_ (Jan 17, 2009)

nvm solved


----------



## Ozian (Jan 17, 2009)

where can i download basilisk.. anyone knows?


----------



## naikou (Jan 17, 2009)

here: Here


----------



## Ozian (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks 
btw is it worth to watch it?


----------



## naikou (Jan 17, 2009)

Never seen it. I'm planning on reading the manga at some point, though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2009)

Where did the Code Geass subforum go?


----------



## naikou (Jan 18, 2009)

Code Geass stopped airing months ago. Therefore, not much discussion. Therefore, no need for a subforum.

It's in the recycle bin: Chie


----------



## Ozian (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you  
downloading speed is around 85kb/sec so not so good and not so bad


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm confused 

I got Kyo No Go No Ni on the roll.

I don't know what to watch first.

The OVA?
The Anime, which in turn, has its own OVAs?


----------



## M00nkey (Jan 25, 2009)

@Mattaru, Watch the anime, goddamn the OVA is ugly IMO. Unless you like preadolescent kids sexually suggesting things, this anime sucks ass, well for me anyway.

Anime is OK I think, less crap than OVA, but whatever, floats your boat. I wouldn't recommend it. IF you like preadolescent kids being sexually provocative, watch Kanokon, nothing tops that.

Plus Anime is animated by ZEXCS, so its not gonna be awesome, just plain of the mill. Didn't finish it, so can't tell you if it gets good later.

Cute Ophelia avy by the way, too bad Claire had to kill her Teresa is my fav though...


----------



## ez (Jan 26, 2009)

is the hellsing ultimate ova #5 english subbed yet?


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2009)

I couldn't hold back and already watched 4 OVAs M00nkey. Is it worth re-watching it in the Anime and the AnimeOVAs?


----------



## M00nkey (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, Mattaru, if you could watch the 4 OVA's already, then watch the anime and the anime OVA's. If you find it good, who am I to tell you what you should watch or not?

Anime is more of the same as the OVA's, but better art in my opinion. Has more episodes (a lot more), but some are the same or similiar I believe. Haven't completed it, but its good. Definitely watch the first 5 eps, you should get a kick out of the first 2 eps, and some of those situations are downright perverted Each anime has multiple short story arcs focusing on different characters, but I won't spoil too much. It also has air guitar, from when I remember watching it


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is this from


----------



## M00nkey (Jan 28, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from



I don't know, but I'll join you on your quest Do you have a face though? Kinda hard to tell just by looking at boobs.

Not many animes with that bright green hair colour however...


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from





Definitely Yoko from


----------



## M00nkey (Jan 28, 2009)

^Aha, nice work! (Goes to look up anime)


----------



## Shurnai (Feb 3, 2009)

Can someone please give me a link to a place that has _ALL _of the One Piece openings and endings in MP3 format? Other than gendou. Besides... gendou doesn't even have all of the openings and endings.

If someone could help me out with this... I would be grateful and would really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Is the anime of Tora Dora! closely following the light novel like that manga?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 7, 2009)

There was an anime that i saw a while back on either showtime or starz or something. All i remember was that in the beginning the main character a little boy and his sister were separated and the boy was hauled off to some church or some sort of orphanage and some forms of "degradation/rape" went on there. After that the boy grew up. The story takes off with the man thinking about his past and he has this insane beast power and just savagely kills people. I forgot whether it was vampire based or what i can't remember. i do know the story had some sort of war tied into it and thats why the boy and girl was seperated. I also know that this was a movie. Past that i have no idea, my description is pretty vague but i was wondering if anyone had any idea what anime this is.


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 7, 2009)

@ Ralphy, are you talking about speedgrapher? Did they have other guys with weird powers, such as using a camera? But it wasn't a movie, was 26 ep series. The other one might be Soul Link, or Soul something...but I never finished that, so I don't know if its the right one. Might be a long shot though... Any way, no vampire movies exist like that to my knowledge


----------



## Twilightwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

does anyone know the name of this anime? 

i was trying to watch something when it lead to this website and one of the videos showed this it doesnt have a name and im curious as to what it it called I hope i have put this thread on the right on. So if anyone knows please could you let me know.

this is the link


----------



## Finvarra (Feb 13, 2009)

Twilightwolf said:


> does anyone know the name of this anime?
> 
> i was trying to watch something when it lead to this website and one of the videos showed this it doesnt have a name and im curious as to what it it called I hope i have put this thread on the right on. So if anyone knows please could you let me know.
> 
> this is the link



Zero no tsukaima pritty sure anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone know where this is from?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know where this is from?



If you're asking for the title of that series then it's called *Vampire Knight*


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2009)

Trying to identify if this is just fan art or an actual series:
Found it in Otenba's manga credits:


Outside Sources Section
Outside Sources Section
Outside Sources Section


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 14, 2009)

The first one is a cg from a H-game, which surprisingly is a Yuri focused one. 

Sono Hanabira ni Kuchizuke wo

The other two I am not sure about.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> The first one is a cg from a H-game, which surprisingly is a Yuri focused one.
> 
> Sono Hanabira ni Kuchizuke wo
> 
> The other two I am not sure about.



Thanks !

Would also like help identifying this/fanart?


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, I still have no idea on the second one.  The third one, I finally realized who it was.  I know the one on the left is Mai.  I am not sure if the other girl is from the same series.  I guess it could be Ayu.  The series is Kanon, but that is a fan art. 

The new one... I have no idea.


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol, the new one looks like she'd doing something dodge, if you kinda use your mind a bit dirty

Cute bell though.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

^ Invisible sex, or oral? :ho

Thanks M00nkey and Paya 

[Didn't see your earlier response M00n~ I live in the BH.
I downloaded lots of stuff from the identified first picture though.
The last one was something cute I found some years back in a friend's signature. He doesn't know where it comes from ]

Hmm. Anyways, researching Mai :ho


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 15, 2009)

> What's your favorite Arc?



Strike Witches. Elia X Sanya.  Score one for looking through a library of shoujo-ai  pics.

The last one is intimidating.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> Strike Witches. Elia X Sanya.  Score one for looking through a library of shoujo-ai  pics.
> 
> The last one is intimidating.



After peeking at Lord Yu's avatar...
I'm watching this 

edit: Must research Fon Fon too


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 15, 2009)

M00nkey said:


> @Paya
> Good work on the Strike Witches research. Your Felli avy and sig are awesome. Fon Fon for the win! But yeah, did you see her in the maido outfit in the ep the other daypek







You can find copies of the light novel online, along with the illustrations that come with them.  Granted the light novel is in Japanese. 



Mattaru said:


> After peeking at Lord Yu's avatar...
> I'm watching this
> 
> edit: Must research Fon Fon too



Just look up Chrome Shelled Regios, it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> So yummy.... will check it out Paya, even though I can't read jap, I can look at the pretty pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SakuraCa (Feb 16, 2009)

Where did the Code Geass subforum go?


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 16, 2009)

^Sakura Ca,

Not this way, its that a way ---->

[thread=135603]Ya Geass fanboy/girl/eleven/brittanian[/thread]


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 17, 2009)

Where is this from.


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from.



That is Dokuro from 

Be warned. The series is ... unusual.
Never - ever - attempt to imagine the author.

Whilst you're at it, Binkan Salaryman Sausage is awesome. You'll find it inside the wood-bonding club.

There. You've been warned.


*PIPIRU PIRU PIRU PIPIRU PIIIIIIII~*


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> That is Dokuro from
> 
> Be warned. The series is ... unusual.
> Whilst you're at it, Binkan Salaryman Sausage is awesome. You'll find it inside the wood-bonding club.
> ...



Lol, this is the hilarious one, with a lot of um......repeated bashings. And that's a fapworthy animation

Lol, wood-bonding club, wood-spanking club, wood-splitting club - general orgasmic related stuff


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah. Dokuro was really unusual.

Btw. Any one else seriously fucking creeped out by the music that plays in ecchi scenes in Kyo No Go No Ni?


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah. Dokuro was really unusual.
> 
> Btw. Any one else seriously fucking creeped out by the music that plays in ecchi scenes in Kyo No Go No Ni?



Esp when she was chewing the pencil seductively...:amazed

And also that scene that looked like a blowjob.....:amazed


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 22, 2009)

Is xxxHOLiC related to Tsubasa Chronicle?


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 23, 2009)

ralphy0103 said:


> Is xxxHOLiC related to Tsubasa Chronicle?



Both are made by CLAMP.

Yuuko is the same character in both mangas/animes.

If you only read XXX Holic manga, don't pick TRC manga. 
A massive spoiler could kinda ruin your Holic experience.

Though you can watch TRC and XXX Holic animes.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## M00nkey (Feb 23, 2009)

It does open on youtube, but not in the post for me.

Hmm, don't know what that's from, but now I'm interested to find out


----------



## josext1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Animebreaker down?*

animebreaker.com is down anyone know why?


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 25, 2009)

*This Account Has Been Suspended*

Please contact the support department as soon as possible, and please have your site name ready.

/thread


----------



## silly (Feb 25, 2009)

what anime ?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me the name of the anime where two guys pledge to go to outerspace after they climb Mt Everest. One becomes a construction worker and the other joins the Navy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 4, 2009)

What manga is this from



Mattaru said:


> That is Dokuro from
> 
> Be warned. The series is ... unusual.
> Never - ever - attempt to imagine the author.
> ...



I now know what you mean.

I imagined the author.

I'll +rep you when I'm no longer maxed out.


----------



## Jayka (Mar 5, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What manga is this from


Alita from Battle Angel Alita aka Gally from Gunm (in Japan)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 6, 2009)

Where is this from.


----------



## Altron (Mar 6, 2009)

silly said:


> what anime ?



Looks like Kon from The Meloncholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from.



The title is Grenadier


----------



## M00nkey (Mar 6, 2009)

^Seconded, its definitely Grenadier


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 14, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Can I get some names of Anime that air on Saturdays in Japan? *


I'm only talking about the series that premiere their new episodes on Saturdays in Japan. 

Please include any brand new series that starts on Saturday, March 21, 2009 if you know of any.


----------



## naikou (Mar 16, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?


It's not an anime - it's from Calvin and Hobbes.



The_X_box_360 said:


> *Can I get some names of Anime that air on Saturdays in Japan? *
> 
> 
> I'm only talking about the series that premiere their new episodes on Saturdays in Japan.
> ...


From winter season:

Akikan!
Chrome Shelled Regios
Hetalia Axis Powers
Kupu~ Mamegoma!
Kemono no Soja Erin
MAJOR 5th Season
Maria-sama ga Mitera 4th
White Album

Not sure about any of  the new stuff.


----------



## M00nkey (Mar 17, 2009)

naikou said:


> It's not an anime - it's from Calvin and Hobbes.




That's hilariously funny. For some reason that image didn't load for me (I blame crappy connection), so I find that even more funny.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





naikou said:


> It's not an anime - it's from Calvin and Hobbes.
> 
> 
> From winter season:
> ...


Thanks! 

Any other "long-term on-going" series airing on Saturdays, also?




*EDIT:* 
Nevermind. I finally found what I was looking for.....

"Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!"

.....How could you leave out Hitman Reborn! ?


Anyways, Hitman Reborn! is rumored to make it's debut as a "simulcast" at Crunchyroll.com this Saturday 03/21/09.
I'm so excited, it's one of my secret favs. This is a long ways away from when the raws used to be like 5 or 6 episodes ahead of the subs.  

Thanks Crunchyroll.com!! :XD

EDIT #2: Looks like the simulcasts are on fridays for Reborn!, instead of Saturdays. Guess CR was just trying to throw people off.


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2009)

Where is this motivational poster from?
edit: what anime/manga rather :ho


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find "Super Robot Monkey Team Hyper Force Go!"?


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 21, 2009)

*will there be season 3 of Zero No Tsukaima?*


----------



## Finvarra (Mar 21, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> *will there be season 3 of Zero No Tsukaima?*



There has been a series 3, its been and gone:-

Series 1: Zero no Tsukaima
Series 2: Zero no Tsukaima - Futatsuki no Kishi
Series 3: Zero no Tsukaima - Princess no Rondo


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 21, 2009)

Finvarra said:


> There has been a series 3, its been and gone:-
> 
> Series 1: Zero no Tsukaima
> Series 2: Zero no Tsukaima - Futatsuki no Kishi
> Series 3: Zero no Tsukaima - Princess no Rondo




lol i mean *season 4* xDD


----------



## Finvarra (Mar 21, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> lol i mean *season 4* xDD



Ahhhh, nothing confermed that I know of so far.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have the CCCP code pack Wes? It's got everything and it's never let me down


----------



## Reonhart (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats a good anime in the Comedy, romance, high school genre.

I've watched Rosario + Vampire and Capu 2, Haruhi Suzumiya, Toradora!, Ouran Highschool Host club, Itazura na Kiss, Ichigo 100%, Shakugan no shana and I'm watching Akikan!. I want something similar to these.


----------



## martryn (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to watch at least one Tenchi series, but the franchise is so large I don't know where to start.  I don't know if I really want to watch more than one telling of the story, so I wanted something rather complete, but I want to watch one that sorta assumes you're knew to the series or whatever.  Where do I start?


----------



## Tuan (Mar 29, 2009)

there was an anime that was like Hayate the Combat _Butler 
but is more mature to it...

where he is the world's best butler and he protect some girl...blah blah and so on.

anybody know? 
_


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2009)

Did Tokyotosho seriously change their entire website to Mandarin, permanently?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 7, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## naikou (Apr 7, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?


Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## nausica? (Apr 8, 2009)

*Summer Wars*

Is there a thread in Channel 12 about Mamoru Hosoda's upcomig movie, "Summer Wars"? I have searched, but couldn't find anything.

Kadokawa Anime Channel on YouTube has uploaded a trailer recently:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Ra26GtulFP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 8, 2009)

Where is this from?


And this.


----------



## naikou (Apr 8, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?
> 
> 
> And this.


Katekyo Hitman Reborn!

I think.

Not sure about the second one.


----------



## M00nkey (Apr 8, 2009)

Indeed, the first one is Katekyo Hitman reborn. The second one may be fan art, or some ecchi manga. Can't think of any cops like that as major characters like that.


----------



## naikou (Apr 8, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> And this.


Just checked the file name, lol. It's fanart of Rangiku from Bleach.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 9, 2009)

Who is this character?


----------



## naikou (Apr 9, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Who is this character?


If it's part of the same game as this image:

The title is "Mune-kyun! Haato de Koi Shiteru". It appears to be a visual novel.


----------



## M00nkey (Apr 9, 2009)

I like this thread, of where is this from. Its like a fun game. And see naikou, I was kinda right, it was fanart right


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2009)

What's the fan title for Episode 5 of the first season of Higurashi?
Something mindfuck. You know, that episode where you actually get mindfucked


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## Aryashinai (Apr 15, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where is this from?


This is from Basquash!


----------



## M00nkey (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd recognise Miyuki's boobs anywhere


----------



## M00nkey (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyway, WHAT HAPPENED TO ONE OUTS? Why isn't it finished with subbing? Please tell me that it hasn't been dropped


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 18, 2009)

Which type of files should I download if I want to watch using my xbox360?

JihaD


----------



## Djokovic (Apr 24, 2009)

From which anime is this character?


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2009)

M00nkey said:


> Anyway, WHAT HAPPENED TO ONE OUTS? Why isn't it finished with subbing? Please tell me that it hasn't been dropped


There translator went to japan, they just got started again not to long ago


Djokovic said:


> From which anime is this character?


thats Asuka from Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Taxman (Apr 25, 2009)

M00nkey said:


> Indeed, the first one is Katekyo Hitman reborn. The second one may be fan art, or some ecchi manga. Can't think of any cops like that as major characters like that.





naikou said:


> Just checked the file name, lol. It's fanart of Rangiku from Bleach.





M00nkey said:


> I like this thread, of where is this from. Its like a fun game. And see naikou, I was kinda right, it was fanart right



That wasn't fanart by the way...that was an official color page by Kubo Tite from chapter 353 of Bleach.


----------



## M00nkey (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh right, sorry, haven't been keeping up to date with bleach
And thanks heero for the one outs update, I can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 25, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## Reonhart (Apr 25, 2009)

Ikki Tousen


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 26, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## Echo Chidori (Apr 27, 2009)

OK, answered my own question, thank for the help everyone 

In case anyone else was wondering Link removed


----------



## Tuan (Apr 30, 2009)

have a question DDDD


looking for this romance anime
the name has the word "kiss" in it.


plot:
a high school girl *no so smart girl* is in love with a high school boy *very smart guy*
she comfess to him and he didnt accpet the letter. if that wasnt bad enough her house fell apart when she got home.  now she has to live at her dad's close friends house whitch is the high school boy's dad. sooo yeah blah blah blah they fall in love in the end.

anybody know the title?


----------



## Shurnai (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a graphic picture from the Naruto subtitled anime showing that CN does to much editing to the anime when they shouldn't but they do it anyway because they're retarded?

Thanks.


----------



## ximkoyra (May 3, 2009)

*Anybody know where I can find:




???*


----------



## Djokovic (May 6, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> have a question DDDD
> 
> 
> looking for this romance anime
> ...



Itazura na Kiss is my guess.


----------



## Fran (May 7, 2009)

What episode does Kafuka Fuura in Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei fall into despair and go:
I'M IN DESPAIR?


----------



## GsG (May 7, 2009)

I think it was episode 6 of season 2.


----------



## Fran (May 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> I think it was episode 6 of season 2.



Browsing around, just can't find it!

*edit: Found it.
New:
Where's this from?


----------



## Plun (May 8, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Browsing around, just can't find it!
> 
> *edit: Found it.
> New:
> ...





Fate/Stay Night


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 8, 2009)

I remember there was a anime about some guy who lives in a complex with a bunch of hot women. I can't remember much but i know it wasn't suzuka. It's kinda vague, but if anyone knows do help.


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

Yeah it is kinda vague.  One that immediately comes to mind is Love Hina, but I don't know if that's what you're talking about.  Was there a distinctive plot?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 13, 2009)

My memory's really been acting up lately.

I very recently watched or read something that had a conversation about the tortoise/hare story, and it goes something like this:

A: *trying to motivate B* So you're the hare, then.
B: Doesn't the hare lose?!
A: Yeah, but the story doesn't end there. They ended up racing a hundred times more, and the hare won all of the races. So don't give up!
B: Oh, is that it? So that's the moral of the story! *gets motivated*

I know it's a ridiculously vague hint, but I hope someone can tell me where this is from. 'Twas quite a hilarious scene, so I want to revisit it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 26, 2009)

Where is this from?


----------



## Plun (May 26, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> placesWhere is this from?



Yoru ga kuru!. It's an hentai.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 29, 2009)

^ 
thanks


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2009)

So I just remembered this anime.I don't know the title:

-it's about a guy with a VW Beetle and another older guy with a wheelchair who then accidentally travel in to the future. Something like falling from a half-finished bridge with the car through a portal.
-the guy with the beetle becomes a cop and the Beetle gets renewed
-the weelchair-guy gets cyborg like legs and becomes the final villain.

So?Anyone know the title or should I strain myself more to remember?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2009)

Just downloaded The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and according to the .txt file that came with it you're not supposed to watched it in numerical order and that the air date was different.

Which order should I watch it in?


----------



## Plun (Jun 13, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Just downloaded The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and according to the .txt file that came with it you're not supposed to watched it in numerical order and that the air date was different.
> 
> Which order should I watch it in?



0, 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 13, 14, 4, 7, 6, 8, 12, 11, 9.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2009)

iRob said:


> So I just remembered this anime.I don't know the title:
> 
> -it's about a guy with a VW Beetle and another older guy with a wheelchair who then accidentally travel in to the future. Something like falling from a half-finished bridge with the car through a portal.
> -the guy with the beetle becomes a cop and the Beetle gets renewed
> ...



lol found it with googling it somehow.

_Future Police Urashiman_ or in german version(wich I saw when I was a kid) Rock'n Cop (lol)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone know where this is from?


----------



## Heero (Jun 30, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know where this is from?


Pretty sure its from Kanon(2006)


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 1, 2009)

Heero said:


> Pretty sure its from Kanon(2006)



It is 100% deffently Kanon(2006) Ep 21 very end of ep.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is from? 
It's really buggering me that I have seen it before and probably know the answer but I just can't remember >_<

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## Heero (Jul 4, 2009)

寫輪眼 said:


> Does anyone know what this is from?
> It's really buggering me that I have seen it before and probably know the answer but I just can't remember >_<
> 
> Thanks in advance ~


isnt that 5cm per second?

i think the whole planet thing is shooped in i dont remember it


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2009)

Is the Inuyasha episode "Black Tessaiga even out yet? There was an article in ANN that said they were making like just one show to commemorate it or something IDK :/. Heres link:


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 9, 2009)

寫輪眼 said:


> Does anyone know what this is from?
> It's really buggering me that I have seen it before and probably know the answer but I just can't remember >_<
> 
> Thanks in advance ~




*goes to re watch 5cm per second for the 87th time*

oh how i love makoto shinkai pek


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks* Heero*. I found out afterwards that it's actually called "Voices of a Distant Star" ^^


----------



## stardust (Jul 28, 2009)

Go with what Finvarra is saying. Media Player Classic, in particular.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 31, 2009)

i use one of the latest versions of "K lite codec pack"

it comes with media player classic and a huge amount of codecs and i cant remember the last time something didnt play for me....


----------



## mashimizu (Aug 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what anime this  is from. Many thanks. ^_^


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 5, 2009)

thread necro I know, but didnt want to make a new thread for it...

can someone tell me what is this picture from?:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




I guess its a game, but since there is no place for game questions, I figured I should ask here...


----------



## Naruto-The-Great (Aug 6, 2009)

Can someone help recommend me an anime.. An action-shounen anime, preferably nothing with guns and such. I am most interested in hand to hand combat, swords, etc..

Help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 6, 2009)

I do not know if this is the right thread but I was wondering what this song is from Ghost in the Shell Solid Season 2 video. (Link removed)

I know this is not the actual episode but I know that song was played at least once in the series around when those episodes take place.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 6, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I do not know if this is the right thread but I was wondering what this song is from Ghost in the Shell Solid Season 2 video. (Here you go.)
> 
> I know this is not the actual episode but I know that song was played at least once in the series around when those episodes take place.



The first part of the video's song (until 4:34) is _Torukia_. 

The second song for the remainder of the video is _I Do_.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm looking for *escaflowne *the movie DDL .avi
subbed or in english is fine


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone know of this one anime I saw at my anime group in 2005 (Spring); I think it had just premiered and it had people wielding keyblades (at least I think they were keyblades) in the first or second episode and there was someone chasing another person for some reason or another...?[/vague]


Also, is it helpful/necessary to have seen the previous encarnations of Macross if I were to want to watch Macross Frontier (I probably fucked up on the grammar there *hides from the grammar police*)?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone know where this is from?


----------



## Gene (Aug 27, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Also, is it helpful/necessary to have seen the previous encarnations of Macross if I were to want to watch Macross Frontier (I probably fucked up on the grammar there *hides from the grammar police*)?


No, it's not necessary. Watching the previous series will just give you more insight on the established history.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know where this is from?


Looks like Desert Punk.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 28, 2009)

^Thanks.


----------



## Gene (Aug 28, 2009)

Not completely sure, but my guess would be Hitomi from the Dead or Alive video game series.


----------



## silly (Sep 3, 2009)

what anime ?


----------



## silly (Sep 3, 2009)

this thread is dead right?


----------



## Swirt (Sep 18, 2009)

*What anime is this?*

I saw this animated GIF on a forum and couldn't work out what anime it is.



If anybody could tell me, i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 18, 2009)

i dunno what it is but this should probably be in the short question/short answer thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2009)

Swirt said:


> What anime is this clip from?



It's from Gin-iro no Olynsis. I finished it a couple of months ago. Frankly, I'd tell you not to waste your time. 

I reviewed it back on May if you want to take a look:

Gin-iro no Olynsis


----------



## Swirt (Sep 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's from Gin-iro no Olynsis. I finished it a couple of months ago. Frankly, I'd tell you not to waste your time.
> 
> I reviewed it back on May if you want to take a look:
> 
> Gin-iro no Olynsis



Ah thanks for that, i looked everywhere for the anime, i guess if it was worth watching i would've found out its name by now.


----------



## Swirt (Sep 18, 2009)

Naruto-The-Great said:


> Can someone help recommend me an anime.. An action-shounen anime, preferably nothing with guns and such. I am most interested in hand to hand combat, swords, etc..
> 
> Help would be very much appreciated!



What anime have you seen? Do you prefer more flashy over the top shounen or more realistic but shounen nevertheless. My list is probably the latter.

I'd suggest Chrome shelled regios, Claymore, Rurouni kenshin, Hunter X Hunter(i can't quite stand it though), Blade of a stranger, Shura no Toki, Samurai Champloo, Full Metal Alchemist(not quite your list, but its good) and Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Shurnai (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it just me or is the Cartoon World forums have issues?

Anyone else having problems with the Cartoon World forums currently?

Thanks.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone give me link to a place I can get RAWS of the anime Monster?


----------



## Shurnai (Sep 25, 2009)

Nevermind.

Cartoon World seems _fine _now.

It's _still _loading somewhat slowly for me, though.

Ugh...

Why does that forum _always _have problems?

V_V


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 30, 2009)

What chapter of the manga for D.Gray Man should I start on after watching the last episode?


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 1, 2009)

And......

Cartoon World is down again.

Doesn't _anyone _know what the hell is going on with that forum?

I would appreciate _any _help with this.

Thanks.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 9, 2009)

the PD's for S1 are subbed by gg don't know where you can find the DLL's. Maybe you can find them on filestube.

As for PD's of R2 they haven't been subbed yet and you can find the raws also on filestube, There is a site which has links to all of them, can't find it though.

edit: Here you go:
link


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can download *ALL *of the Prince of Tennis Openings and Endings?

Don't say gendou because they don't have them all.

I would _really _appreciate _any _help with this.

Someone _please _help me out. *PLEASE*?!

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the girl in my avatar is from a show or if she is just from an original drawing?


(Just in case I change my avatar)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 23, 2009)

anyone know where i can watch sergeant keroro english subbed online?


----------



## Fran (Oct 25, 2009)

Someone tell me what a MAD video is, and what on earth it stands for :S


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Lol digimon*

Ok so when I was a child I watched digimon on tv. I watched quite some episodes. I can remember two bad guy's, a male and female and one of them was a spider and they lived in a big house or something like that. The last episode which i can remember is where all the digimon characters come together to defeat a big enemy or something like that.

I also remember that one of the good digimon went bad, some sort of dinosauer.

Are these thing familiar to you guys? Then please tell me where i stopped watching and what series I should go watch/read (prefer manga) because I really don't know, they have so much seasons and shit.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 31, 2009)

It's .

But I can't remember the episode where you stopped watching.


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok and is that the second series of digimon?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah. **


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 31, 2009)

so what's the third series? 
Does it exist in manga form?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2009)

the 3rd series is called Digimon Tamers and i don't know if the manga version of it exist .


----------



## Warsaint777 (Nov 1, 2009)

Whats a good and recent shounen romance/ecchi anime I can watch?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

How did the "stern older brother" archetype emerge? I have noticed that many older brothers of main characters in anime and manga share a number of traits, such as being incredibly calm and stern in personality, being antagonists to the heroes, and being exceptionally skilled and talented in whatever form of fighting is used in the series. Prime examples of this archetype are Zechs Merquise from _Gundam Wing,_ Sesshomaru from _InuYasha,_ Itachi Uchiha from _Naruto,_ and Byakuya Kuchiki from _Bleach._

How did this character archetype originate? Did an early manga have such a character who became so popular that other authors wished to create similar characters, or might it have a basis in actuality?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where this is from?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 18, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Does anyone know where this is from?



From the manga called Bakuman.

Hotfile


----------



## Fran (Nov 21, 2009)

Sup NF, source this shit for me NAOOOOO 


Edit: Help


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Thanks! ^^


thats from Yakitate Japan.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 22, 2009)

Just saw a new anime that I might enjoy called Hayate No Gotoku.

But before I decide to watch it or not anyone know what anime's it parodies as there really is no point watching it if most of it I haven't seen.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

*need immediate help! pwease?*

im looking for this anime that had this chick that wanted the genes of strong guys i remember watching long back maybe around 2 years ago  iirc it was in the martial arts genre 
*note: no it was not maburoho*
please help me i can't sleep, i can't eat, i can't ...umm anything until i get back my memories


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds more like the plot of some kind of hentai.


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Sounds more like the plot of some kind of hentai.



why did i think of the same thing


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

hammer said:


> why did i think of the same thing



.... no no can't be hentai i dont like violence or fighting in my hentai (make love no war)


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you remember any names from it?


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

cherrymilk said:


> Can you remember any names from it?



...................argh! i can't all i remember is bad ass main character, horny chick who wants to copulate with strong guys, mc doesn't even look at her, fighting genre, at least 1.5 years ago, i think the chick had brown hair....


----------



## Brian (Dec 27, 2009)

death1217 said:


> .all i remember is bad ass main character, horny chick who wants to copulate with strong guys, mc doesn't even look at her,



Are you sure this isn't a hentai


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

Brian said:


> Are you sure this isn't a hentai



.......no i don't think so ...maybe ....well it was an anime iirc, i don't usually watch animated hentai's so probably no like i said it was in the martial arts genre and she wasn't one of the main cast more like a side character iirc


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 27, 2009)

Try Google searching any keywords from it, it might work.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2009)

You know there's a thread for things like this in the Konoha TV - Channel 12 section...


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 27, 2009)

Clueless sorry..

BTW why are you suddenly intrigued?


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Clueless sorry..
> 
> BTW why are you suddenly intrigued?



its awwright 
well i don't know to be honest suddenly yesterday night i was like "what was that anime where there was a chick who wanted genes of strong guys" and now i can't stop thinking about it
edit: @mider t can it be moved there?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, just ask Hollie the mod.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 27, 2009)

i know what anime your talking about, because i remember a character like that. But i dont have the name. I will look through my list. I wont rest until i find out, cause its killinh me.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

Frostman said:


> i know what anime your talking about, because i remember a character like that. But i dont have the name. I will look through my list. I wont rest until i find out, cause its killinh me.



oh thank you soo much!


----------



## lagunax (Jan 4, 2010)

death1217 said:


> oh thank you soo much!



Indeed, thank you, I am also in line.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 5, 2010)

Where is a website to watch HQ anime movies and anime in general?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 9, 2010)

Is Tokyotosho down _again_?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Is Tokyotosho down _again_?



Not anymore and for future reference:

Tokyo Toshokan Status Thread


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like kampfer .i might be wrong though.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it true that 666 satan is getting anime this summer? When it was announcement?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't find any actual source outside of wiki that says Bones announced that they were animating 666 satan and it would debut in June 2010 on FujiTV.  This is wiki after all...far from reliable.

So treat this as a rumor.  Also this isn't the first time an announcement was put on wiki about 666 satan that was wrong: back in November of last year, wiki said that Bones was doing an anime adaptation that would debut in December on Fuji TV

Same studio, same channel, different season and a different set of episodes...with no source listing.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok thanks. Someone really took time to make it look believable.


----------



## Shurnai (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone have/know where I can find the full versions of the Inu-Yasha Endings? I've also heard that a couple of the Inu-Yasha endings have full english versions as well. I'd like those as well. I just want the stuff from the anime, I don't want anything from the movies.

Think someone can help me out here?

I'd _really _appreciate _any _help with this.

Thanks.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 20, 2010)

What is this anime?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Question from here, will ask for them ahead of time :]

What anime (if any) is this picture from?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2010)

I do not know if this has already been asked, but is there a known release date for the DVD of _Rebuild of Evangelion 2.0: You Can (Not) Advance?_ I am very eager to see that movie, after having recently watched the first one, _You Are (Not) Alone._ Thank you very much.


----------



## ShadowRayin (May 12, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out the name of an anime I watched years ago for a long time now and google just hasn't done it for me. I can't remember anything other than it was an action anime with martial arts tournament at some point. One scene has been stuck in my head for years and I've never been able to figure out where it is from. The fight I remember had the main character(i think), who was a younger male, fighting an opponent who's style revolved around using his fingers to rip his opponents tendons or nerves or something. It seemed like a fairly gory anime. It may have even been a movie though...I'm just not sure. If this rings a bell for anyone PLEASE help me. I've been searching for his off and on for years.


Also, if i posted this in the wrong thread I apologize...I don't venture outside of the konoha library very often so I'm a little unsure....


----------



## tigersage (May 14, 2010)

uh hi i dont know if this is the place to put it but here goes i was just readinbg about dbgt and i realized that vegeta achieved ssj4 without aver achieving ssj3 is there a reason for it. i mean goku achieved ssj3 before achieving ssj4. does any1 know the answer? cuz im stumped.


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2010)

Can some1 put a name to this


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Can some1 put a name to this




hahah its Lucky Star


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> hahah its Lucky Star



Having fun in school, doing homework together, cooking and eating, playing videogames, watching anime. All those little things make up the daily life of the anime- and chocolate-loving Izumi Konata and her friends. Sometimes relaxing but more than often simply funny! 

that gif is comes outta this synopsis?


----------



## Random Member (May 20, 2010)

^Yeah.

The character in the gif is just a side character in the show.


----------



## LeafWolfie (Jun 14, 2010)

What is everyone's tactic in watching long series that are already completed?
Like the Gundam series that can end around 45-50 episodes? I can get pretty lazy.

Or how about MAJOR or the jump series?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Shagia Frost (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you have any Idea of a software that can convert .wmv, .flv. .avi, .mpeg4, .rmvb files and more into a 3gp file format that can also input a subtitle every time you convert it? Any name will help, thanks.


----------



## stardust (Jul 1, 2010)

LeafWolfie said:


> What is everyone's tactic in watching long series that are already completed?
> Like the Gundam series that can end around 45-50 episodes? I can get pretty lazy.
> 
> Or how about MAJOR or the jump series?



How do you summon up the drive to watch them, you mean? I think it really just depends on how enthralling you think the series is, or how eager you are for the next episode. I watched Nana, a 50 episode series within a few days, but finishing Oniisama E..., a series with 39 episodes almost a year to finish. I suppose the key thing is to not get distracted, and focus on what you're watching.


It's from Princess Lover, I believe.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jul 2, 2010)

*Q&A*



TellurianSky said:


> Do you have any Idea of a software that can convert .wmv, .flv. .avi, .mpeg4, .rmvb files and more into a 3gp file format that can also input a subtitle every time you convert it? Any name will help, thanks.



.......sigh

Anyawy, I want to have this question posted here because I'm bored and curious (I haven't watched any Gundam series/anime lately that's why)

so here goes.

1. What do you think in more powerful in terms of use?*

a. Sharingan
b . Geass

2. Do you think GP02's shield can tank Strike Beam Spam's Full burst attack?*

a. yes
b. no

3. If for example you live CE 'verse and you were able to contact Ai Emma with your PC/laptop, who is the person that you want to be sent to hell?*

a. Kira "Godlike" Yamato
b. Flay "B    " Alster
c. Rau le Cruset/Gilbert Durandall
d. Your own answer

4. Where do you this MS series belongs?*



5. Who is more spec wise of these 2 MS and why?





6. What is the saddest anime that you have ever watched?*

7. If anavel gato for example is in the CE 'verse and he has a mission to destroy a plant just for payback for what ZAFT did to orb and EA, will he ever survive a using a Neue Ziel against the whole ZAFT force alone?*

a. yes
b. no

8. Who do you think a character in any Gundam series that can portrait Adolf Hitler?

9. If natural and coordinator decided to have a child what would be the outcome?

a. Natural
b. coordinator
c. NT/Innovator
d. Heaven knows

10. Who is the skilled female MS pilot outside UC 'verse?*

Bonus question: If togo(golgo 13) were part of the assasination to kill lacus in the episode where gilbert orders some henchmen to get rid of her, do you believe that GSD would end in that episode?*


* Explanation needed


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2010)

I need anime with lots and lots of breast.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 2, 2010)

Where can I find subtitles for Eureka 7?


----------



## Nehilith (Jul 4, 2010)

Could someone please tell me which anime does this image come from?


----------



## Heero (Jul 4, 2010)

Top wo Nerae! 2 aka Diebuster


----------



## lHydral (Jul 20, 2010)

Been searching for the Yu Yu Hakusho anime for a week now and I'm having no luck in finding the subbed versions. It's as if it went extinct and only the dub versions exist. I would really appreciate it if I could get a link to the SUBBED versions of Yu Yu Hakusho. No dub trolls please.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Aug 5, 2010)

Found this in description for Naruto. Obviously wrong, but what anime is it? It sounds interesting:

A group a school girls discover that they have been given the ability to materialize weapons and control robotic beasts called Children to stop an evil organization from their plans of domination. Meanwhile, a darker plot thickens.

tags: discover,robotic


----------



## Gene (Aug 5, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> Found this in description for Naruto. Obviously wrong, but what anime is it? It sounds interesting:
> 
> A group a school girls discover that they have been given the ability to materialize weapons and control robotic beasts called Children to stop an evil organization from their plans of domination. Meanwhile, a darker plot thickens.
> 
> tags: discover,robotic


Sounds like Mai-HiME.


----------



## KakashiGaiden15 (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone know where these characters are from?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 7, 2010)

left: toradora
right: minami-ke


----------



## lHydral (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone know where I can watch the new Negima Mou Hitotsu no Sekai OAD 4? I don't mind if it's raw or not.


----------



## rice (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't know the name of an anime title can someone help?

Well, when I was a little kid, around 6-7 years old (8-9 years ago), I watched this anime on TV, where the main characters are two kid, a little boy and a little girl (around primary - high schoolers), where they went around saving creatures (not dinosaurs), which turn into eggs. The bad guys make these creatures evil monsters, and that's all i remember


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Aug 28, 2010)

uh, well, I'm looking for the subs of kodomo no otocha(kodocha) episodes 51 to the final episode 102. I was also wondering if anyone had ever dubbed those episodes, just incase, because I would love to see it XD

thank you for helping!


----------



## Heretic (Sep 4, 2010)

Is Clannad season 1/season 2 any good? It's the number one rated on ANN, but i don't know if i should watch it.

Is it really that good?


----------



## Gene (Sep 4, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> Is Clannad season 1/season 2 any good? It's the number one rated on ANN, but i don't know if i should watch it.
> 
> Is it really that good?


Depends on your taste really. But if you're looking for a romance drama, then Clannad is an easy recommend.


----------



## Heretic (Sep 4, 2010)

Gene said:


> Depends on your taste really. But if you're looking for a romance drama, then Clannad is an easy recommend.



How's the pacing? slow? fast?

are the chars likeable?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, i've been looking around and i found this series called Kara no Shoujo, as far as i know it's only a light novel atm however i found screens for an anime version of it. Anybody know if it's been syndicated as an anime?


----------



## stardust (Sep 5, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ok, i've been looking around and i found this series called Kara no Shoujo, as far as i know it's only a light novel atm however i found screens for an anime version of it. Anybody know if it's been syndicated as an anime?



It's not a light novel. It's actually this rather gruesome visual novel about murders and the like, which currently is being translated. I would love if it was turned into a proper series, but the chances of that are quite slim.

Edit; I checked around, and shockingly enough, an OVA was made... It look like it's just a hentai OVA though.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2010)

Why was there such a wide gap between the release of Tenchi Muyo! Ryo-Ohki OVA 2 and Ryo-Ohki OVA 3, despite there being just such a big cliffhanger?


----------



## Corwin (Sep 20, 2010)

Is Tokyotosho gone for good? I need my anime fix and don't know any other good tracker.


----------



## Quon (Sep 21, 2010)

any place i can find MäR (Marchen Awakens romance) fully subbed? like..up to the final episode


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Gohan video*

I do not where to post this.
Im looking for the video in jap with subtitles in which we see Gohan all down in front of cell then Goku starts talking to him and cheers him up and then gohan creates a kamehame ha against cell.

Thanks 

You could move it there, or just give me where the video is

Thanks


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 22, 2010)

chaosas said:


> Is Tokyotosho gone for good? I need my anime fix and don't know any other good tracker.



Source


----------



## ditn (Oct 8, 2010)

Hm maybe a bit weird question but do you know an anime/manga with taekwondo in it,would love to see/read one 
Like in KenIchi: The Mightiest Disciple but bit more.
(and no baki doenst count  )


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm curious who that might be

I GUESS she's from some anime.

Nevermind. I was sure I saw her in an anime before, but I found out it's just an original art. 

//HbS


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 22, 2010)

this sounds silly but can somebody link me to the Minami-ke thread on this forum.  the search function isn't working.

thank you


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 26, 2010)

EDIT: I just found the answer.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 28, 2010)

*A movie about hunting spirits?*
Anyone know an anime movie where at the beginning these two girls were doing a show and they went in the mens room to find I think goblets or something(because of a old japanese legend), and then one girl opened the door of a stall and the spirit goblets showed up and i guess dragged her down to a vast pool of water and killed one of the girls?

It looked so badass, I'm trying to search for it but I only seen the first part of it and it was like 2 or 3 years ago.

EDIT:
Nevermind I found what it's called, and it wasn't easy to find:/
karas: the prophecy


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what anime this is from?  I know I've seen it somewhere but can't remember.


----------



## Helix (Nov 4, 2010)

What is the background music used in this clip?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrAwlryBhJo&feature=recentfmore[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lHydral (Nov 13, 2010)

In your opinion, what anime series/movie has amazing animation, like best you've ever seen animation. Even if it's just one episode from a series, really just wanna watch some amazingly animated scenes, btw i consider Naruto Shippuden episode 167 to have amazing animation, so even if the art gets wack at time I don't mind.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone know what anime this is from?  I know I've seen it somewhere but can't remember.



*@Kitsune* the image is from Aeon Flux.


----------



## lHydral (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find scans of the original Kyojin no Hoshi manga?


----------



## Finvarra (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anybody have any links to a download for a subed Eden of the East movie 2? For some reason I cant even find the Eden of the East thread :/

Thank you for your help


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anybody know the series Wei? Kreuz Gl?hen, aka Knight Hunters Eternity?  At the ending, the very last part is exactly the same scene as an old B&W gangster movie. I think it might've had Jimmy Cagney in it. Even their clothes look the same. 
*Spoiler*: _spoiler just in case_ 



He gives his money to the nun at the orphanage, then he's walking and a kid runs out of the alley, stabs him, and keeps running. The man just keeps walking along until he collapses in a heap, and that's the end




Anybody know what movie that was?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 8, 2011)

^Sounds a lot like Kite.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey can anyone tell me what anime is the one that starts at 5:20 in this video?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jan 16, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Sounds a lot like Kite.



Thanks for the answer. Did Kite end like that too?  Maybe I'll watch it. That wasn't the one I was thinking of, though. It was one in B&W like from the 40's




Enigma said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what anime is the one that starts at 6:20 in this video?



You could ask in the comments for the video


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 22, 2011)

When should I watch the OVA/Magic Files for Conan?


----------



## Gene (Jan 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what anime is the one that starts at 5:20 in this video?


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha-ri said:


> When should I watch the OVA/Magic Files for Conan?



You can watch the OVA any time you like provided you have watched enough of the main series to know supporting characters like Kid/Heiji. The ones I have seen (1 to 4 and 7) are pretty episodic and do not add anything to the story. 

As for the Magic Files,  can be watched before or after movie 12.  can be watched before or after movie 13. 

The Magic Files are a little prologue to the movies but you don't have to watch them to be able to follow the movies.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 26, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> Thanks for the answer. Did Kite end like that too?  Maybe I'll watch it. That wasn't the one I was thinking of, though. It was one in B&W like from the 40's



No. You're probably better off not watching Kite. It's horrendous porno crap that likes to pretend that it's not.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunno if this is the place to post it but I dont wanna start a new thread for one question. Anyone know what anime this is from?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 1, 2011)

silly question but..is this from an anime or just fanart?


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone now what anime this is


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> anyone now what anime this is



Durarara Good anime is good


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## ZyX (Mar 6, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> silly question but..is this from an anime or just fanart?



It's an original image created by the artist, Kozaki Yusuke, found on Pixiv.

Pixiv ID: 3468218
Member: コザキユースケ


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 19, 2011)

I need your help NF!

I remember watching an Anime about some police guy who drove a Beetle, getting somehow into the future and then becoming a super cop there with his partner. His uniform or "armor" was red and the "armor" of his partner was blue.

Do you guys know what the name of this is? I can't remember it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 21, 2011)

Need help! Wat anime r these? plz reply asap

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lHydral (Apr 28, 2011)

File Serve 
Can someone tell me which studio animated the Suikoden III opening, and also if there are any notable key animators because man the opening looks awesome for something back in 2001.


----------



## Smoke (May 10, 2011)

I need to know what anime this is


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 10, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I need to know what anime this is



I think it's The Legend of the Legendary Heroes (Densetsu no Yusha no Densetsu)


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place if its not im sorry  

It was YEARS ago but there was an anime on adult swim or toonami im not sure which, that featured a guy that was cryogeniclly frozen because he had some form of disease and would be awoken when there was a cure, only to be woken up in a warzone, giant "bugs" i guess is what you would call them are killing humans left and right and he finds out that he is the last survivor out of his frozen group and then he meets up with a female soldier that saves him from one of the giant bugs with what i would call a mech and she explains that humanity is at risk and they are evacuating the city and so on and so forth.

I know thats not much to go on, but i LOVED that series and i wanna see it again and i cant for the life of me remember what it was.

I would be forever grateful if someone could help


----------



## Haloman (May 24, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place if its not im sorry
> 
> It was YEARS ago but there was an anime on adult swim or toonami im not sure which, that featured a guy that was cryogeniclly frozen because he had some form of disease and would be awoken when there was a cure, only to be woken up in a warzone, giant "bugs" i guess is what you would call them are killing humans left and right and he finds out that he is the last survivor out of his frozen group and then he meets up with a female soldier that saves him from one of the giant bugs with what i would call a mech and she explains that humanity is at risk and they are evacuating the city and so on and so forth.
> 
> ...



I'm fairly certain you're talking about Blue Gender. Which isn't nearly as good of a gender as green.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2011)

Is Rebuild of Evangelion 1.11 worth buying/watching?

Mind you, I've never seen the original Evangelion. These movie remakes look pretty awesome, though, so I've been thinking about it.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Jun 6, 2011)

old 90s anime? maybe older
about a boy who inserts discs into a pink blob which summons a robot

main villains:  a busty blonde woman ,elvis looking guy, and old bearded man as final boss.

remember opening  kept saying "NAAAAAAAAAAAAMU"


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLFUot7RjgM[/YOUTUBE]

1:28 and 2:48 

What anime is it ?


----------



## Motochika (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright I'm looking for any info on the Sengoku Basara Movie.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 17, 2011)

^The movie was indeed released in theaters on June 4th.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 17, 2011)

Random Member said:


> ^The movie was indeed released in theaters on June 4th.



Ah alright is there a projected dvd release date that will then lead to a sub version?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing on a date as of yet for a dvd/bd release, as far as I know.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright thank you!


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jul 20, 2011)

I was watching an anime a few months ago, but now I can't remember the name of it. Can anybody help me?


It was from a few yrs ago. They were short videos, less than 5 min. There were 2 little guys, not human... they kinda looked like they came out of a video game. They would deliver a letter to anyone, anywhere, anytime in history.  One time they delivered a letter to the dog the Russians sent into space, and ended up bringing the dog home with them. It was cute.

Does anybody know what it is?


edit: never mind. I just found it...right after I posted, of course. It's Post Pet Momobin


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

From which anime is that ?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 21, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> From which anime is that ?


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a pretty old anime movie. I have no title, I have no character names, I have no artist or studio I can give. I have a rough time estimate: aired in german dub on german TV in maybe late 80s or early 90s, so supposedly should have been done around that time or a bit earlier. I also remember some plot remnants:



> I remember the hero was a young boy. Like a very common person living in a small village?. There was an evil witch nearby who dwelt on an island in the middle of a lake. She maybe was somewhat banshee style... I think she did something to his sister if I remember correctly,  Anyways, the boy sought out some old geezer mage who lived on some huge mountain to learn the art. The mage had him carry a lot of water buckets. After he had learned magic the boy also had some transportation spell he used to get down the mountain: it looked kinda like shunpo from Bleach but slower, he was walking, vanished, and popped up again some 20 meters down the mountain ..at the time I thought it would be really cool if I could learn to do that . In the end he came back and blasted the witch with fireballs in a fierce battle.



Presumably this is the first anime I *ever* watched as a very little kid. I then for a long time had nuthin to do with the genre and only much later ventured into it in earnest. Since then I asked a couple of friends about it but nobody could help me. 

Truth be told, it is 20 or more years back I watched it...so things are ....well...murky 0.o. My time estimate might be off, my description not only incomplete but maybe at fault. Still, if somebody should feel this rings a bell and could give me some pointers ... would love to watch this again now 
Oh and I'd pay some cookies, neh


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

I can only find one episode of Black Rock Shooter on each site I go to.

I'm wondering if it is an OVA,or is it a movie?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 16, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I can only find one episode of Black Rock Shooter on each site I go to.
> 
> I'm wondering if it is an OVA,or is it a movie?



Yes, it's an OVA . Only one episode .


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Yes, it's an OVA . Only one episode .


When is the next OVA coming out?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 16, 2011)

Butcher said:


> When is the next OVA coming out?



There are no news about a next OVA coming ..

My guess, probably never .


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

Well...I guess it is going to be like Hellsing's scheduling.

A 2 year wait.

Thanks for telling me anyway.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know a Anime movie with a prostitute who got killed, then comes back to life to killer her murderer/boss?

I remember the main character having a black dress in one of the images I saw of it. I think it came out this year also, or it is up coming I do not know.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 18, 2011)

^Mardock Scramble?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea, that is it.

Thanks.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

Does someone know what anime is this from?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 18, 2011)

^Kuragehime/Jellyfish Princess.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok,thanks.


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a particular anime i'm trying to figure out the name for.  i'm pretty sure there may be a ton under this category but i figured i'd give it a shot anyway.  Basicly from what I winded up reading under the synapsis it was about these two sisters in different organizations.  but due to circumstances one of the sisters has to go kill the other.  only highlight that i can seem to remember is one of them had short hair and the other had long (i think) and swords seemed to be a dominant weapon in this one.  sorry if i couldn't be any more specific in that.


----------



## urca (Sep 14, 2011)

what is this anime?


----------



## haegar (Sep 14, 2011)

urca said:


> what is this anime?



*Nurarihyon no Mago*, specifically, this one is from second season, around ep6 or so I think?. BTW, that smexy female from gif, she might surprise you, you were warned 

fred:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

TigerTwista said:


> There's a particular anime i'm trying to figure out the name for.  i'm pretty sure there may be a ton under this category but i figured i'd give it a shot anyway.  Basicly from what I winded up reading under the synapsis it was about these two sisters in different organizations.  but due to circumstances one of the sisters has to go kill the other.  only highlight that i can seem to remember is one of them had short hair and the other had long (i think) and swords seemed to be a dominant weapon in this one.  sorry if i couldn't be any more specific in that.



It might be


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 16, 2011)

I forget the name of an anime I started and never finished. It takes place in this society where everyone has died, but they can't recall the manner of their death. There is some wall that some of them eventually go over and never return (maybe a cleansing of their sins?). The main character is female, and she has a job in a clock tower. That's all I really remember...Anyone know which anime that is? I'd like to find it again.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it Haibane Renmei you're looking for?


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Yes! Thanks so much .


----------



## Gecka (Nov 26, 2011)

If this isn't the thread to ask then bite me ;D

I've been fairly out of the loop on anime since bakemonogatari (around 2009-2010)

I watched a bit of C (money and control) but wasn't too interested to keep watching

Any seinen/shounen MUST watch animes that I should know of?


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 27, 2011)

Gecka said:


> If this isn't the thread to ask then bite me ;D
> 
> I've been fairly out of the loop on anime since bakemonogatari (around 2009-2010)
> 
> ...


Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood



Anime with time travel? Besides Steins Gate and Madoka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 3, 2011)

Does anybody know the name of an anime I saw parts of years ago? I don't remember too much. 

It was about a kid and his huge white dog, like maybe a Great Pyrenees. Somebody  tried to kill the kid and the dog protected him. The people were convinced the dog attacked for no reason and were going to put him/her down. The dog & boy ran off, but I think there was still the guy who kept following him to kill him

I think in the dub the dog might've been named Belle


Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 3, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> Does anybody know the name of an anime I saw parts of years ago? I don't remember too much.
> 
> It was about a kid and his huge white dog, like maybe a Great Pyrenees. Somebody  tried to kill the kid and the dog protected him. The people were convinced the dog attacked for no reason and were going to put him/her down. The dog & boy ran off, but I think there was still the guy who kept following him to kill him
> 
> ...



Belle and Sebastian (Japanese title:Meiken Jolie)


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 4, 2011)

Shikusho said:


> Belle and Sebastian (Japanese title:Meiken Jolie)



Thanks


----------



## Hariti (Dec 24, 2011)

Does someone know the name of this anime?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 27, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Does someone know the name of this anime?


----------



## Hariti (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks.:33


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm on an old school kick. Where can I watch Record of Lodoss War in japanese with english subs? I could care less about the english dub version right now, but every website out there seems to have only dub! Very frustrating. Can you help please?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this anime is, please and thank you.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 20, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Can anyone tell me what this anime is, please and thank you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2012)

Where the hell is this from?

//HbS


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm searching on google for more than an hour and nothing. FUUUUUUUUUUUU

I remember there was an anime on tv about art.
The main protagonist was an ex-painting cleaner on one of the biggest museums...
He owns a shop that sells fake paintings...
He lives with a girl younger than him (Indian or something like) and she owns a cat that was eating only 1 brand of food...

I remember small little details but not the name of the show...can someone help me ?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

How much of Case Closed/Detective Conan has been dubbed?


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 7, 2012)

Perhaps there is a specific thread for this, but I can't find it.

Does anyone know the name of the OST that plays in this, at around 1:22 and ends at 1:45? Thanks! Rep for responses.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2012)

Reps to anyone who's able to tell me which Anime the following gif was taken from, it looks interesting:


----------



## Random Member (Apr 21, 2012)

^It's from the anime .


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome, that was fast. Thanks a lot fellow, I really appreciate it.


----------



## アストロ (May 11, 2012)

Any animes similar to 'Usagi  Drop'? Much appreciated. Nothing that incorporates the supernatural or outlandish concepts - but tangible and real life situations (slice-of-life). I'm not a big fan of animes that are too fantasy-based and oriented towards altered universes  - with a few exceptions of course. My taste has changed periodically.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (May 30, 2012)

Hi, everyone could any of you tell me if there's any plans for a third season for "Toaru Majutsu no Index" and "Darker than Black"? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qizz (May 30, 2012)

I doubt it, I also watched Darker Than Black recently and the end was a bit weak.

Has for Index, 2 seasons and 1 spin off is enough, I liked to watch it, but there are better animes that diserves more seasons.

So has far has I know there are no plans for neither.


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

I have not checked on this recently, but to my knowledge a third season was
a) planned and then b) canceled some time back already.

Just now don't have the time to look for an english link, but some time back there was the below scan of the director Okamura Tensai stateing in some magazine there would be no season3 as S2 "answers most questions" and "yin looking pretty dead anyways" or something along those lines. Which is BS imho regarding to the questions being answered but oh well. anyways, think this info was around in 2011 - but cannot remember having read anything since then stating a change for the better:



as I said not 100% sure but this is prly the lamentable state of things unless I seriously missed out on some better news, and believe me, I was keeping my eyes open for them as it's an awesome series 


edit: you are aware that there are these 4 OVA episodes bridging the gap between s1 and s2, yes? just in case you missed them you'd have at least some little bit more to watch ...


----------



## Qizz (May 30, 2012)

I hope they put some sense in those heads and make a 3rd season, DTB was one of my favourites animes until I saw the last episode, where all the main characters aparently died.


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

Well, there's a lota good stuff out there that 'would deserve continuation'... *sigh*


----------



## Qizz (May 30, 2012)

True. And there is stuff that do not deserve and they continue making it.

But I cant jugde that, everyone has is own tastes.

Gonna stop with the off topic before I get some warning or something like that.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info!
I watched every DtB material, but the end was a but strange for me.

As for the TMnI I really hope to see more seasons cause I don't really know how to get the Light Novels....


----------



## Qizz (Jun 11, 2012)

I need a site to check the daily releases of animes, incluiding OVA's, movies, specials etc... no need to have download links or subtitles I just want to know what is released everyday.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tab16 (Jun 17, 2012)

Could anyone tell me the name of this anime?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 18, 2012)

Qizz said:


> I need a site to check the daily releases of animes, incluiding OVA's, movies, specials etc... no need to have download links or subtitles I just want to know what is released everyday.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



[2]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2012)

tab16 said:


> Could anyone tell me the name of this anime?


Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - this is one of the music videos.


Hunted by sister said:


> Where the hell is this from?
> 
> //HbS


Found it myself, it's from Blood-C 

//HbS


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

Qizz said:


> I need a site to check the daily releases of animes, incluiding OVA's, movies, specials etc... no need to have download links or subtitles I just want to know what is released everyday.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Anime-Calendar
Mahou!


----------



## Corwin (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone know why tokyotosho is down?


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody knows what this anime is?


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a parody of Homura Akemi from Puella Magi Madoka Magica


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a question about Beelzebub anime, I know they are taking a break and it has not been cancelled or anything. Does anyone have any information on when they plan to air the show again or the reason behind its stoppage?


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> It's a parody of Homura Akemi from Puella Magi Madoka Magica



Any name for the parody?:33
Repz for you


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 19, 2012)

No, it's just this image


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 24, 2012)

_spoiler tag for size_
What is this anime? Or is this possibly a game haha.


----------



## Qizz (Jul 24, 2012)

It's from a game called BlazBlue.


The specific character in that wallpaper is called Hakumen.


P.S. The 1000th reply in this thread is mine, I want a cookie.


----------



## urca (Aug 30, 2012)

Anybody knows what this anime is?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 30, 2012)

^.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 30, 2012)

Quick Question(s):
I dont want a spoiler, but rather kind of a layout of how the general theme of the anime is.
Amagami SS, Does that follow the life of the main character in high school progressing through relations hes having with each different girl he meets, in each different arc, but going together as one story (Whether the relation is romantic or not) or does it restart the story at the beginning of every new arc, with a different way of how each scenario would play out for each person he meets?

Second Question:
Can anyone suggest a good Romance Anime (maybe with slice of life in it, doesnt matter) that isn't one Ive already seen such as but limited to:
1. Clannad + After Story
2. Angel Beats
3. ToraDora!
4. Lovely Complex
5. Shakugan No Shana
6. Nodame Cantabile
etc etc, give me a list of them if you can for recommendations, and Ill weed out the one(s) i have seen. Any suggestion for a good romance anime would be greatly appreciated ty!

(I heard spice and wolf? or w/e that is called is good)

Not that it means much but ill rep whoever suggests a good romance anime that I havent seen.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 31, 2012)

For the 2nd question I recommend,

Welcome to NHK

Kimi ni Todoke

Toradora

Ai Yori Aoshi

Kaichou wa Maid-sama!


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone have list of non-canon *D Gray Man* episode?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 1, 2012)

Qizz said:


> For the 2nd question I recommend,
> 
> Welcome to NHK
> 
> ...



ahh thank you. Welcome to NHK is like a romance? Idc if its school life or w/e pretext I just want a good anime with romance in it, no yaoi stuff though >_>;

Thx for the suggestions!

EDIT:
ooo Kimi Ni Todoke is rated 122 on MAL and I never heard of it? what kinda blasphemy is this? And ive watched toradora a million times lol.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh sorry, I didn't saw you mentioned Toradora.

Welcome to NHK doesn't contain school life but is one of the best romances in my opinion, and it's ranker #76 in MAL.

I didn't kow about Kimi ni Todoke until a week ago too, when I watched it, it became one of my favourites, while watching it you become really happy most of the time as the opposite can happen, one of the best romance stories out there, dont even need more words to describe it. 

I also watched Lovely Complex 2 days ago, although it was more comedy it's a good romance too, and I liked the voice accent of the male main character, too bad the Voice Actor only participated in 2 animes.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 1, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't saw you mentioned Toradora.
> 
> Welcome to NHK doesn't contain school life but is one of the best romances in my opinion, and it's ranker #76 in MAL.
> 
> ...



Yea Lovely Complex was definitely a good romance anime. Its so weird I was reading the biographies on each character I swore I didnt see anything in the lore of the characters mentioning anything about romance. I always thought it was just another NEET anime, among a group of friends but I guess I was wrong about that. Definitely gotta check it out. 

Thanks again, for some reason Im really drawn in by good romance animes. No idea why~ Prolly has something to do with why I like drama movies. I wanted to be a writer for the longest time but graphic design took way of that ~_~;


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2012)

*Where can I find the previous "Anime of the Month" featured here on the NF forums?* _ I only remember the last two as (some boring anime about a poetry club), Kids on the Slope, and Beezlebub (or that was the manga of the month, but I got into the anime)?_


----------



## Qizz (Sep 6, 2012)

In the first post of the nomination thread that is made every month in the correspondent sub-section.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, thanks.  I will keep this in mind.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 7, 2012)

k, got a challenge for this thread. Anybody know where I can find this series:



In 720p or 1080p for download? ive been searching for a while now cant find anymore.


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 14, 2012)

Could anyone enlighten me as to which anime this is, if it a series at all and not just some random anime wallpaper? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 14, 2012)

Google Image Search didn't give me any results of a name, so as far as I can tell it's just a wallpaper.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2012)

I did an IQDB search on the image and found nothing. So in conclusion, I'd wager it's simply an original artwork with no ties to any anime, manga, videogame, light novel, or visual novel.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 17, 2012)

Anybody know when they'll reboot D.gray-man just like they did FMA with brotherhood?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 18, 2012)

DeLarge said:


> Could anyone enlighten me as to which anime this is, if it a series at all and not just some random anime wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



this is Sabre's Ulterior form, she is from a light visual novel and eroge game known as "Fate/Stay". The "Fate/Stay" series, branches off down multiple paths in the game, and each game has a different name. The first one starting off as Fate/Stay Night, following the path and story of Sabre. The anime was chosen to spin off the first sabre route, and was decently popular off that. Also a movie was made called Fate/Stay: Unlimited BladeWorks mostly focusing on Tohsaka Rin.

Anyway, I think around the third route and game, the story has sabre with another side. That sabre has different armor, and I even think may have white hair. In either case, its a fanart so the hair is prolly exaggerated.


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 23, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> this is Sabre's Ulterior form, she is from a light visual novel and eroge game known as "Fate/Stay". The "Fate/Stay" series, branches off down multiple paths in the game, and each game has a different name. The first one starting off as Fate/Stay Night, following the path and story of Sabre. The anime was chosen to spin off the first sabre route, and was decently popular off that. Also a movie was made called Fate/Stay: Unlimited BladeWorks mostly focusing on Tohsaka Rin.
> 
> Anyway, I think around the third route and game, the story has sabre with another side. That sabre has different armor, and I even think may have white hair. In either case, its a fanart so the hair is prolly exaggerated.



Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Revan21 (Sep 23, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> this is Sabre's Ulterior form, she is from a light visual novel and eroge game known as "Fate/Stay". The "Fate/Stay" series, branches off down multiple paths in the game, and each game has a different name. The first one starting off as Fate/Stay Night, following the path and story of Sabre. The anime was chosen to spin off the first sabre route, and was decently popular off that. Also a movie was made called Fate/Stay: Unlimited BladeWorks mostly focusing on Tohsaka Rin.
> 
> Anyway, I think around the third route and game, the story has sabre with another side. That sabre has different armor, and I even think may have white hair. In either case, its a fanart so the hair is prolly exaggerated.



It's just an original art, has no relation to Fate/stay night whatsoever 

The Saber Alter you're refering looks completely different


----------



## Zeno (Oct 2, 2012)

So I just finished watching the Tenchi Myuo! OVA, expecting some multiverse busting hax and the sort, only to be left extremely confused and mildly disappointed by the ending. Can someone explain the ending, and can someone explain why the abilities of the characters on the wiki seem to have been pulled out of the editor's ass? The last 2 episodes went the route of, dare I say, fucking Neon Genesis Evangelion. I didn't understand shit.


----------



## Shurnai (Oct 12, 2012)

Why are you guys obeying the dictatorship?

You should stop that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2012)

What anime is this from?:


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 4, 2012)

What was the name of the anime where a guy goes to an alternative universe with magic, becomes a slave and sleeps on the floor or hay and he gets some rusty sort of sword from a shop which talks and is strong and they find a plane or something?
Thanks.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 4, 2012)

Zero no Tsukaima?


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah that's it, oh nice 2 more seasons thought it was finished thanks!


----------



## Shaz (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not very familiar with anime studios (those who anime); so which ones are the best at/have made good plots?
Also some examples of some of the best anime they've produced please.

Obviously this is based on opinion but I'd like to get some views.


----------



## Enigma (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you guys help me find out the name of an anime?

The main character is a blonde female in her mid-20s, she has like 4-5 female friends, and they wear blue/light-blue plugsuits like from NGE.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this is from? 




Its for a friend


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, it's from Hyouka.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you! 

Im 24'd right now but if you remind i will gladly rep you


----------



## Fiona (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry to double post. 

But does anyone know what this is from?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 2, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Sorry to double post.
> 
> But does anyone know what this is from?



K-on!

**


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2013)

Any ideas which series this image is from?




It looks familiar, but I can't quite recall the name.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 13, 2013)

Shirokuma Cafe.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 20, 2013)

Need help to identify two pics

This: 

And this: 

From which anime are these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vish (Apr 20, 2013)

Kalle85 said:


> Need help to identify two pics
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



Did a reverse google image and both pics are from this anime:


----------



## DeidaraoftheAkatsuki (Apr 29, 2013)

ummm I have a question:
1: why is it that in none of the FT episodes, Gajeel's piercings match up with his description?
Like he's supposed to have two under the chin, three over each eye, three on each side of the nose, five on each ear, and four on each arm?
They get the arm, mouth, and eyes right, but look at these pictures:



just count for yourself!! They get it wrong each and every time!! *splodes*


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2013)

It's called anime character design.


----------



## DeidaraoftheAkatsuki (Apr 29, 2013)

well they should get it right! They dont even do it right in the friggin manga!! *sulks*


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, anime character designs could be different. Since you watch Fairy Tail, I will give you an example of an other character: Mickey Chickentiger character design in the anime. .

As for the manga, that's okay, but they're usually spot-on in the volume releases.


----------



## DeidaraoftheAkatsuki (Apr 29, 2013)

agreed...
I have noticed that as well


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 2, 2013)

I find I'm growing a fascination with lamia. Anyone know of anime with lamia characters in it? (Lamia have human upper bodies, serpent lower bodies.)


----------



## Revan21 (May 2, 2013)

Not really.
They fight a lamia in _Ragnarok the Animation_ but it's a one time thing.

Be sure to read the _Monster Musume_ manga if you haven't started already. The main girl is a lamia and a very cute one


----------



## Shaz (May 11, 2013)

Suisei no Gargantia or Devil Survivor 2, and why?


----------



## Melodie (May 12, 2013)

Suisei no Gargentia.

Suisei no Gargentia has better art and animation, and has setting that is far more interesting. Devil Survivor 2's concept is pretty interesting too, but the execution is supbar at best. Neither should be considered as great animes, but every week I enjoy the 24 minutes Suisei no Gargentia gives me. The character interactions are very well done. However, if you're into action, I would recommend Devil Survivor 2 instead of Gargentia; as it focuses into that genre.


----------



## Revan21 (May 12, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Suisei no Gargantia or Devil Survivor 2, and why?



Gargantia.

The animation and art quality are roughly the same but Gargantia has a more interesting setting, believable character and interractions, decent humour and an all around 'feel good' slice-of-life atmosphere.
Whereas Devil Survivor 2 is simply copying the situation from Evangelion, makes a big joke about the apocalypse (with floating and exploding icecreams) allthewhile trying to take itself very seriously too, and it's characters are just basic stereotypes with no background.
It's also true that DS2 has more action but a constant fight against inanimate objects or silly looking avatars (like Puss In Boots) are not too exciting. 
The only thing that is better in DS2 than in Gargantia is the BGM.


----------



## Shaz (May 12, 2013)

I agree with you both, thanks <:


----------



## haegar (May 15, 2013)

is there a short but comprehensive tutorial on how to use irc dcc donwloads on the forums? I am aware of zaru's general irc tutoria but that don't cover that apparently.


----------



## urca (May 24, 2013)

Anybody knows what this anime/Visual Novel is?


----------



## Melodie (May 24, 2013)

First one is from Umineko (It's a visual novel that got an anime adaptation).
The second is from Higurashi (It's also a visual novel that got an anime adaptation)

They're both from the same author.


----------



## urca (May 25, 2013)

If I had more than one rep, I would've repped you.
Thanks a LOT :33 :33


----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what anime this is from?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can anyone tell me what anime this is from?



Dear god, I should know this one.

Gundam Seed/Destiny.


----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, I should know this one.
> 
> Gundam Seed/Destiny.



Thank you!!


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone know when Natsume Yuujinchou starts following the manga?

I’ve watched the first two episodes, and they didn’t even happen in the first chapter :/. First chapter was an introduction to the Book of Friends, Natsume himself, flashback of grandma, and the comedy relief cat.

I still like it a good bit, but I don’t like being left in the dark when I read/watch something.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 19, 2013)

What are you talking about? It follows the manga perfectly. (If i recall correctly) (with few changes on season 3 and 4, but very minor). Are you sure you're watching the first season?


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2013)

It actually turns out, episodes of another season were in the first season place :/.

Thanks anyway. My own fuck up.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 19, 2013)

No problem. I was confused >< Pretty huge fan of the series, and it would be ridiculous if I didn't notice that, hah.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 20, 2013)

BakaBT is always reliable


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2013)

What episode/movie is this from?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone know an alternative to news.is-fabulo.us?

Their site has been down for a while now.


----------



## Dark (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to download One Piece Film Z?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2013)

What's this from?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

What anime is this from. Giving me the correct episode would also be good.

Would appreciate it if you VMed it to me to.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What episode/movie is this from?



Dragon Ball Epsiode 119: Will the Legenday Mafuba Work !?!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2013)

And this?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 3, 2013)

Mider T said:


> And this?


Kemonozume episode 8 intro

[YOUTUBE]6eFzJge-2vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2013)

anyone know what's the name of the anime in this gif..


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 5, 2013)

Its Hartaku Maou-sama, its really good.


----------



## Corwin (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone explain the "100 sit-ups, push-ups and squats" meme (if it's even that) to me?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 2, 2013)

It's from a manga called onepunch man. A quote from the main character.


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 5, 2013)

I want to start watching Gundam. Which one should I watch first? If doesn't matter, which one is the best?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2013)

start with the most well known ones like . it got cool characters and good story. 

also  and its sequel  are pretty good.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 18, 2013)

Is Hell Girl worth watching?


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 18, 2013)

I am trying to remember an anime that I saw not too long ago. It's mostly comedy, the protagonist is a zombie attending high school and has magic chainsaw that turned him into girl.

Can you name this series?  If it's part of multi-series, what should I watch first?


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2014)

does anyone know which episode this is from? i don't remember seeing it.

EDIT: i got my answer. nvm.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 13, 2014)

So hey, im looking for this anime but I forgot the name. I remember seeing it in a character profile back on the obd wiki but since they revamped it i've been unable to search it.

Description of anime:
I only remember the beginning scene of the 1st episode and it involves two men, one of whom has a robotic arm and they fight on top of buildings in an apocolyptic setting. IIRC, they are soldiers or mercenaries, but they wear no sort of formal uniform. They also have special abilties but I cannot remember what they are. I think the anime was first created in 2001? I'm not certain but thats more or less what i remember of it.

Sorry for the limited description.


----------



## haegar (Apr 27, 2014)

maybe try the irc channel of M-L, which is listed there for anime english subs as the only group... DDL 

just noticed that thing has what, 7 HUNDRED episodes? good god, I wish you a lot of stamina and a good bandwith


----------



## Risyth (Apr 29, 2014)

お兄様のいじめっ子～!! = You're a bully.
6話 (わ) = episode 6


----------



## Lace (Apr 29, 2014)

Risyth said:


> お兄様のいじめっ子～!! = You're a bully.
> 6話 (わ) = episode 6



I had the episode all along why do am I so stupid. Thank you. You are a goddess or god or whatever you prefer to be called.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 29, 2014)

It's no problem. I'm just glad I can see an improvement in my skills.


----------



## Zyrax (May 20, 2014)

I am looking for an anime from my childhood
It involves a kid getting transported into a world by a female and while my memeory is vague I remmeber that there  were little monster creatures who swalloed disks to upgrade


----------



## Greidy (May 29, 2014)

Anyone who knows what this is from?


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2014)

Smooth christmas cake animation? Must be Kyoukai no Kanata


----------



## Greidy (May 29, 2014)

Thanks           :33


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 13, 2014)

What is it? Seems like I've seen it, maybe one of Ghibili movie but I can't recall.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 13, 2014)

^They're from .


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 13, 2014)

ty I knew I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## Jason Brody (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone know who this character is or what she's from? Saw it as a google+ user's avatar.


----------



## MyUberNick (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey i was hoping if someone could tell me whats the best place to watch anime online on android (an app or website). 
Thank you.


----------



## Jason Brody (Nov 22, 2014)

I saw a clip of an anime on youtube where some scantily-dressed gal was laying on the ground and got her head crushed by a truck after she was ran over by other cars. She was some sort of undead or something; any idea what this anime was?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 1, 2015)

Can someone direct me to a Winter 2015 Catalog?


----------



## haegar (Jan 1, 2015)

Jason Brody said:


> I saw a clip of an anime on youtube where some scantily-dressed gal was laying on the ground and got her head crushed by a truck after she was ran over by other cars. She was some sort of undead or something; any idea what this anime was?




could theoretically have been highschool of the dead, if the lady in question wasnt part of the main cast, - I do not remember that particular scene but it fits the bill of undead + lack of clothes

other than that I got nothing ...

you could link the clip maybe somebody recognizes it ...


----------



## Onaruto Svet (Jan 12, 2015)

Can somebody tell me top 10 going anime in 2015 by his opinion?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Jan 23, 2015)

Was an OST ever released for Akame ga Kill!?


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 10, 2015)

Where is this from?


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2015)

^Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu


----------



## Succubus (Feb 10, 2015)

what is this anime called?


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2015)

It's animated footage from a trailer for the upcoming .


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 17, 2015)

From anime or fanmade?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 17, 2015)

Pretty sure that's from Ika Musume


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 20, 2015)

How do I get into fate/stay? Not sure were to start on this one. 

Do I start with Fatezero?


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2015)

is there a thread for  "sore ga seiyuu!"?


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2015)

it was wrong to ask here


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 8, 2015)

Source?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Source?



Sasami-san@Ganbaranai produced by Studio SHAFT.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

where is the thread for Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni?


----------



## Quadragon (Dec 18, 2015)

What anime is this?


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 8, 2016)

Any idea what is this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2016)

Seraph of the End, season 1
The school stuff only lasts like 3 episodes though


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 8, 2016)

Where the Gate  Jihei thread.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 4, 2016)

Guys, grace me with your otaku knowledge

where is this from?



what a bitch


----------



## haegar (Feb 4, 2016)

i not seen it but google reverse image search would suggest OVA2 of



also:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catamount (Feb 4, 2016)

I'd resort to google if NF would not help 

thanks, googled further, seems the right thing, but screencaps suggest something horrible


----------



## haegar (Feb 5, 2016)

yeah, i was kinda thinking that too 

thx for cookie


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Hi there


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 11, 2016)

Trying to remember this one, I think it was only 13 episodes long. The brother's parents died and the brothers moved to a different village and try to start a new life there.  The younger brother tended to be sick and the older brother often walked slower so the younger one could keep up.  They did go to separate school and started making local friends.  I remember one episode where the older brother challenged one of his friend's father to a duel and he wore ceremonial outfit that included fundoshi and shirt. His younger brother wore the same thing and many women commented he was cute.  In another episode, the younger brother cross-dressed in girl's cheerleader outfit.

anyone know the series name?


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Aug 25, 2016)

An anime. 
What I saw: A guy was throwing up letters into a toilet. That's all I remember. 
When I saw it: About 7 years ago
Where I saw it: Most likely YouTube.

Does anybody know what this might be from?


----------



## haegar (Aug 26, 2016)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> An anime.
> What I saw: A guy was throwing up letters into a toilet. That's all I remember.
> When I saw it: About 7 years ago
> Where I saw it: Most likely YouTube.
> ...




I have no clue what this is but google for anime + barfing letters yielded this:


if this is indeed the culprit it's this one:



looks interesting btw, if in a rather weird way ...Kon Satoshi, should be quality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chrisp (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone =) 

I want to find a couple of new anime to watch. Among those I like the best are 
Naruto, Dragonball Z, TTGL, Death Note, Soul Eater and more I have forgotten


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 12, 2016)

Did anyone see Level-E anime? Is it faithful to manga? How many chapters does it cover?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello I have a question, I been trying to find the complete collection of the anime Monster. But had no luck, does anyone know if the complete collection of it in DVD  or blurays were released for sale in the US? Thanks


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 4, 2016)

Gabe said:


> Hello I have a question, I been trying to find the complete collection of the anime Monster. But had no luck, does anyone know if the complete collection of it in DVD  or blurays were released for sale in the US? Thanks


only the first 15 eps or so got released in the US
an australian company sirenvisual did it all though, so you'd both have to import it in and have a region free player


----------



## kluang (Feb 1, 2017)

Why most Japanese anime World War story, the use the germans as the protagonist country?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2017)

What is this from?


----------



## wibisana (Mar 19, 2017)

*Can someone help reccommend me an anime in detective genre?*
Similar to Hyouka, or Patlabor the movie 1 & 3
Investigating something going place to place, police works. Not Conan i hope


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2017)

Is there a thread for Hajimete No gal? The age of the Gyaru is upon us.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2017)

wibisana said:


> *Can someone help reccommend me an anime in detective genre?*
> Similar to Hyouka, or Patlabor the movie 1 & 3
> Investigating something going place to place, police works. Not Conan i hope


My electromagnetic girlfriend.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinosaurus75DinosaurFan (Sep 9, 2017)

/.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2017)

@MusubiKazesaru i am looking for the "dance with devils thread". i cant find it anymore. there is news of a movie and i want to post it there :/


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2017)

Addy said:


> @MusubiKazesaru i am looking for the "dance with devils thread". i cant find it anymore. there is news of a movie and i want to post it there :/


That otome-ish series? I don't recall us having a thread for it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That otome-ish series? I don't recall us having a thread for it.



we did have a thread. had a lot of posts with another fan of the show, but i cant find a single trace of it. 

regardless, can i make a new thread?.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2017)

Addy said:


> we did have a thread. had a lot of posts with another fan of the show, but i cant find a single trace of it.
> 
> regardless, can i make a new thread?.


If you can't find it then go ahead.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> If you can't find it then go ahead.


thanks


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 21, 2017)

does konohana kitan have a thread? i couldn't find 1.


----------



## selfconcile (Jan 23, 2018)

Is there anything worth saying about the new Eureka Seven movie(s)? Have not watched.


----------



## Altace (Mar 31, 2018)

What was the anime called with the gem girls?

It was completely CG and it looked great.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 31, 2018)

Altace said:


> What was the anime called with the gem girls?
> 
> It was completely CG and it looked great.


houseki no kuni and it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 11, 2018)

Any recommendations for an anime with a similar theme like Psycho-Pass and Shinsekai Yori?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2018)

Dark said:


> Any recommendations for an anime with a similar theme like Psycho-Pass and Shinsekai Yori?



Nagai no Asukara - maybe? Lots of cross species hate and discrimination, weird world mechanics. Can't really pull many series that are like Psycho Pass or Shinsekai Yori. I assume you have seen stuff like Ghost in the Shell, but that is more existentialism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Nagai no Asukara - maybe? Lots of cross species hate and discrimination, weird world mechanics. Can't really pull many series that are like Psycho Pass or Shinsekai Yori. I assume you have seen stuff like Ghost in the Shell, but that is more existentialism.


Yeah I have seen Ghost in the Shell. I will check the other title out


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2019)

Dark said:


> Any recommendations for an anime with a similar theme like Psycho-Pass and Shinsekai Yori?


made in abyss
suisei no gargantia
B: The Beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 13, 2019)

Dark said:


> Any recommendations for an anime with a similar theme like Psycho-Pass and Shinsekai Yori?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 2, 2019)

can someone tell me what the series is called that airs right before one piece? i want to see more of it & possibly follow it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> can someone tell me what the series is called that airs right before one piece? i want to see more of it & possibly follow it.


Gegege no Kitarou? That airs before One Piece on Sundays.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2019)

Since a has been announced, can we pull the Dragon Maid thread out of the ? Or should we just make new one?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Since a has been announced, can we pull the Dragon Maid thread out of the ? Or should we just make new one?


Yeah, I was thinking of making a new one.


----------



## Lew (Feb 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of making a new one.


wtf was that in the landfill? Isn't there one in the off-TV section?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2019)

Lewd said:


> wtf was that in the landfill? Isn't there one in the off-TV section?


I'm not too sure tbh. and nope. I looked at my master directory and couldn't find it anywhere in the aki TV section. the OG thread also seems to have been wiped off the map


----------



## Lew (Feb 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I'm not too sure tbh. and nope. I looked at my master directory and couldn't find it anywhere in the aki TV section. the OG thread also seems to have been wiped off the map


Rip


----------



## Son Of Man (May 16, 2019)

Are filler arcs in Bleach needed viewing?


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 17, 2019)

Okay, Any recommendations for action/romance anime. A good blend of both genre's will be suitable.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Okay, Any recommendations for action/romance anime. A good blend of both genre's will be suitable.


you got a MAL or something so I can see what you've watched?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Okay, Any recommendations for action/romance anime. A good blend of both genre's will be suitable.


Akatsuki no Yona. It's not a complete anime but if you liked the anime u can pick the manga, I doubt it would get a second season .


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> you got a MAL or something so I can see what you've watched?



Well since you mentioned it, I went on and created a MAL. My name is VikinKing


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 22, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Akatsuki no Yona. It's not a complete anime but if you liked the anime u can pick the manga, I doubt it would get a second season .



You know, I started watching it a couple years ago and paused it, but I think I'm going to continue. I like what I seen as far as I got, I shall read the Manga as well


----------



## wibisana (Aug 24, 2019)

@blakstealth 
@Saishin
@Mider T 

Is there any anime with premise similar to evangelion/SMT devil survivor

With God angry and trying to make armagedon/judgement day and the MC(s) have to fight the gods?.

TY in advance.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 24, 2019)

Or just fight huge apocalyptic force
Something like Black Bullet, Attack on Titan (I know AoT eventually become less giant thing lol) or Kabaneri but prefered that have settings in normal earth (so less like AoT and more like Black Bullet)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 24, 2019)

wibisana said:


> @blakstealth
> @Saishin
> @Mider T
> 
> ...


I think Mirai Nikki could be in some parts similar to what you looking at,try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Or just fight huge apocalyptic force
> Something like Black Bullet, Attack on Titan (I know AoT eventually become less giant thing lol) or Kabaneri but prefered that have settings in normal earth (so less like AoT and more like Black Bullet)


God Eater
World End
Knights of Sidonia (haven't watched it, but it might fit your criteria)



Excalibur said:


> Okay, Any recommendations for action/romance anime. A good blend of both genre's will be suitable.


Katanagatari
Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works
Romeo x Juliet (haven't watched it, but it might fit the bill)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

